# What did you do today?



## fatheadon1

A thread for pics of work we do or have done. Here is my day at the office tomorrow maple tree on 2 or 3 houses.


----------



## trqjnky

I installed a heater in my skidloader today. And wired in a strobelight!


----------



## kimber750

fatheadon1;1338213 said:


> A thread for pics of work we do or have done. Here is my day at the office tomorrow maple tree on 2 or 3 houses.


All I see there is firewood. Maybe cause I spent most the cutting and splitting wood.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

I love jobs like that $$$$


----------



## fatheadon1

IDOCTORTREES;1338225 said:


> I love jobs like that $$$$


Yes sir we do not have a crane so it will take some time but even with working threw the GC it will still be a good payday


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

well if I was there. I would love to come and lend some help...


----------



## fatheadon1

ill pay the fuel you run a crane out here? lol We are a small tree service that 3 months did not know how we were gonna make it threw winter money wise because work dried up and notw we have been slamed since storms just keep coming so life is real good right now


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Stay safe--Work smart--Give thanks


----------



## fatheadon1

IDOCTORTREES;1338244 said:


> Stay safe--Work smart--Give thanks


Thumbs Up ussmileyflag


----------



## BUFF

Replaced "D" rings on a friends skid after he got it stuck, his dump truck won.


----------



## Chrisxl64

Front and Rear Diff Fluid and Gasket Change, Tranny Fluid and Filter, Transfer Case Fluid, and Replaced all my grounding straps, and upgraded alternator charge wiring. 

Not even 1/4 of the to-do list, busy day again tommorow.


----------



## DieselSlug

BUFF;1338273 said:


> Replaced "D" rings on a friends skid after he got it stuck, his dump truck won.


NICE and CLEAN job on that, hard to find people who take care into their work like that these days.


----------



## DieselSlug

Trimmed the bottoms off a few trees so i can ride the mower under them and not get my block knocked off.


----------



## BUFF

DieselSlug;1338623 said:


> NICE and CLEAN job on that, hard to find people who take care into their work like that these days.


Thx for the complement, I take pride and ownership in everything I do. Just old school I guess but it works for me.


----------



## cold_and_tired

I went back for the second day in a row to clear ice on one of my properties. The freeze/thaw cycles at retirement complexes are a pain to deal with.


----------



## BossPlow2010

fatheadon1;1338213 said:


> A thread for pics of work we do or have done. Here is my day at the office tomorrow maple tree on 2 or 3 houses.


Ah that's nothing just a branch. If it was the whole tree, you'd need a crane, by you can piece that one off.


----------



## rywnygc

I mowed a few properties for the last time this season. Did a few leaf cleanups and splattered dead rotting squirrel all over myself (including my face) with the weed whip. All in all a productive and stinky day.


----------



## Dlongerman

BUFF;1338273 said:


> Replaced "D" rings on a friends skid after he got it stuck, his dump truck won.


nice weld job!!!


----------



## fatheadon1

BossPlow2010;1338684 said:


> Ah that's nothing just a branch. If it was the whole tree, you'd need a crane, by you can piece that one off.


very true and that is what we did. the pic only showes 1/4 of the job there was 4 trees in a maybe 10x10 area and all 4 up rooted an 2 landed on garages the other 2 landed on houses. and of course i forgot to take picks of the end result


----------



## campkd6

I picked up my plow from the dealer. Had him check it over because the warranty is up and got a free oil and filter change on the house and a new retract spring.


----------



## cold_and_tired

DieselSlug;1338623 said:


> NICE and CLEAN job on that, hard to find people who take care into their work like that these days.





Dlongerman;1338708 said:


> nice weld job!!!


You guys need to quit telling him this stuff. His head is big enough as it is...literally. He's like 6'8". Just as him what BUFF stands for tehehe!!


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1338938 said:


> You guys need to quit telling him this stuff. His head is big enough as it is...literally. He's like 6'8". Just as him what BUFF stands for tehehe!!


Hey Tanner play nice, we all have skills we have honed over the years. 
I have no ego, some just aren't as good as me.......:laughing::laughing: Just kidding, I've just had a lot of practice from breaking my own stuff.

For those wonder what BUFF stands for, Big Ugly Fat ****. The name was given by a friend one night at a local watering hole and it stuck. I"m 6'8" 285#, buzz cut and big goat on the chin.


----------



## Dlongerman

nice hope i can weld that nice someday.. lol and be called BUFF its better then Turtle.. cuz when i started running a bobcat I would constantly stall it.. but now its second nature just like everything else


----------



## BUFF

Dlongerman;1339076 said:


> nice hope i can weld that nice someday.. lol and be called BUFF its better then Turtle.. cuz when i started running a bobcat I would constantly stall it.. but now its second nature just like everything else


Turtle, that's a good one I haven't used in a while.:laughing:


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1338953 said:


> Hey Tanner play nice, we all have skills we have honed over the years.
> I have no ego, some just aren't as good as me.......:laughing::laughing: Just kidding, I've just had a lot of practice from breaking my own stuff.
> 
> For those wonder what BUFF stands for, Big Ugly Fat *****. The name was given by a friend one night at a local watering hole and it stuck. I"m 6'8" 285#, buzz cut and big goat on the chin.


Had to give you a hard time buddy! I'm just glad to see some plug welds on that plate. I've seen a lot of beautiful welds broken because they were done in the wrong place. I'm speaking purely from experience on that.


----------



## Dlongerman

lol this thread is getting better and better...


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

We are plowing today.....


----------



## 7_below

rlee;1338685 said:


> and splattered dead rotting squirrel all over myself (including my face) with the weed whip. All in all a productive and stinky day.


Aw dude that sucks... I had to laugh though, I did the same thing yesterday but with dog sh!t. Yeah that was cute. Productive yet stinky day for sure. Haha. Here's to ya!


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1339089 said:


> Had to give you a hard time buddy! I'm just glad to see some plug welds on that plate. I've seen a lot of beautiful welds broken because they were done in the wrong place. I'm speaking purely from experience on that.


Tanner I would have expected nothing less from you..............
Picking up on the plugs welds was pretty impressive, let alone knowing why they're a must when welding any size able plates to a frame.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

DieselSlug;1338626 said:


> Trimmed the bottoms off a few trees so i can ride the mower under them and not get my block knocked off.


Omg! I LOL'd out loud.....been there, done that....damn trees


----------



## Dlongerman

Lol f** k them trees!


----------



## fatheadon1

a pic of me yesterday in my t300 office







today i washed our bucket truck an chipper


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Just took a trip to Lowes and got my first ton of pellets for the season. The guy opperating the fork truck said my truck wouldnt hold a 2k lb pallet and I had to come back with a "flatbed" I said "What?" "No way, put em in there!" He said if it breaks my suspension hes not responsible!!! I asked him if he drove a truck and he said "Ya a Toyota Tacoma" I LOL'd and said " Now there's your problem, Call me when you buy a real truck!!":laughing: He was in disbelief that the truck held so well it barely drooped.

Anyways, I just finnished lugging all 50 bags in the house time to sit back, relax, and read some posts.


----------



## Dlongerman

Lmfao that's hillaruous!


----------



## White Gardens

Raining here today, so I did some odds and ends and then me and the wife wrestled.

...


----------



## thesnowman269

White Gardens;1341054 said:


> Raining here today, so I did some odds and ends and then me and the wife wrestled.
> 
> ...


is that what they call it these days?


----------



## BUFF

White Gardens;1341054 said:


> Raining here today, so I did some odds and ends and then me and the wife wrestled.
> 
> ...


So who won........tell the truthThumbs Up


----------



## White Gardens

BUFF;1341547 said:


> So who won........tell the truthThumbs Up


Ha! She did, always got to let the girls win.


----------



## DieselSlug

Starting to get ready for the upcoming season. Removed the brush guard so the plow could be hooked up. Greased most of the truck and topped off all the fluids. Last is a picture of the tool i made to make filling the front pumpkin easier. All the seals on the front diff. are shot and it leaks a lot (233K), have to continuously keep checking it. All thats left is to swap out tires/rims, coat the frame in rust preventative and a little painting on the plow.


----------



## BUFF

DieselSlug;1341599 said:


> Starting to get ready for the upcoming season. Removed the brush guard so the plow could be hooked up. Greased most of the truck and topped off all the fluids. Last is a picture of the tool i made to make filling the front pumpkin easier. All the seals on the front diff. are shot and it leaks a lot (233K), have to continuously keep checking it. All thats left is to swap out tires/rims, coat the frame in rust preventative and a little painting on the plow.


Sta-Lube (about $8-10) makes a pump that screws on the bottle that is really handy to use and virtually no mess.


----------



## 20Silverado05

Got my spray in liner and started to sand down the plow over the weekend.


----------



## mkwl

fatheadon1;1338213 said:


> A thread for pics of work we do or have done. Here is my day at the office tomorrow maple tree on 2 or 3 houses.


Looks like what I was doing all weekend! BTW- what you've got there is an oak, not a maple!


----------



## OntarioGuy

Cut my grass/bagged the leaves. I ll have to do it again soon Thumbs Up


----------



## thesnowman269

tried to finish my motor swap before the snow comes this friday.... I didnt finish


----------



## HuskerSnow

Welded up some 4" risers for my plow lights. It got really annoying last year when I couldn't raise my plow all the way up because the lights would shine right into the back of the plow. All fixed now and just waiting for the snow to come to Omaha!


----------



## DodgeBlizzard

Lettered up the new to me pusher. It's reflective vinyl and will be parked in a great spot near the road in one of our commercial lots. Those big letters should reflect nicely when the headlights go by it.


----------



## BUFF

DodgeBlizzard;1342571 said:


> Lettered up the *new to me pusher*. It's reflective vinyl and will be parked in a great spot near the road in one of our commercial lots. Those big letters should reflect nicely when the* headlights* go by it.


So you're talking about the skid, not what first caught my attention in the picture......right?

Anyway that's a good idea, give anythought to adding your phone number to the lettering too?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

"Hmmm...I didn't see any lettering...?" Leme look again.......oh wait, there they are!! Looks sweet!


----------



## BORIS

We pushed a lot of wet heave crap around that just turned to water but is was nice to work.


----------



## fatheadon1

mkwl;1341743 said:


> Looks like what I was doing all weekend! BTW- what you've got there is an oak, not a maple!


Thumbs Up good call. to be honest i went by what the Gc said the tree was when he sent me that pic. i looked at the size an posted what he said so  on my part


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Tee moving today


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX

07PSDCREW;1340358 said:


> Just took a trip to Lowes and got my first ton of pellets for the season. The guy opperating the fork truck said my truck wouldnt hold a 2k lb pallet and I had to come back with a "flatbed" I said "What?" "No way, put em in there!" He said if it breaks my suspension hes not responsible!!! I asked him if he drove a truck and he said "Ya a Toyota Tacoma" I LOL'd and said " Now there's your problem, Call me when you buy a real truck!!":laughing: He was in disbelief that the truck held so well it barely drooped.
> 
> Anyways, I just finnished lugging all 50 bags in the house time to sit back, relax, and read some posts.


I have a very similar story i went to lowes to pick up a pallet of concrete the guy said it was too heavy for my truck i told him "listen this is a heavy truck & i am going to use it for heavy loads now put the pallet in my truck" And the guy was surprised how truck held up 

And this was before i put bigger tires and a light bar... This was 1.5 tons


----------



## DodgeBlizzard

BUFF;1342584 said:


> So you're talking about the skid, not what first caught my attention in the picture......right?
> 
> Anyway that's a good idea, give anythought to adding your phone number to the lettering too?


Yeah I was ready to, but she showed up and I lost all train of thought.


----------



## fatheadon1

IDOCTORTREES;1342662 said:


> Tee moving today


Sweet spade set up. Can i ask what your secret is to keeping all your trucks so clean?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

We wash them daily or at least after each use..


----------



## timber01

That's a sweet set up.


----------



## alldayrj

XxChevy-HDxX;1342669 said:


> I have a very similar story i went to lowes to pick up a pallet of concrete the guy said it was too heavy for my truck i told him "listen this is a heavy truck & i am going to use it for heavy loads now put the pallet in my truck" And the guy was surprised how truck held up
> 
> And this was before i put bigger tires and a light bar... This was 1.5 tons


why not get ready mix for that much?


----------



## fatheadon1

picked up my monster dump trailer for log an snow hauling


----------



## 2000dodge

Nice trailer whats the weight rating on that


----------



## fatheadon1

21k an its 4500 lbs itself


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Last night.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Going to work now....more of the same tonight


----------



## Dlongerman

that is a nice sight to see... keep up the good work! lol....


----------



## FISHERBOY

installed a cutting edge earlier this morning before the rains came , and then played with my lionel trains all afternoon


----------



## cold_and_tired

I double checked my rifle and handgun, bought ammo and a new gun holder for my atv, filled the truck up with $4.00 diesel, hooked up the travel trailer and got it all packed.

There won't be anymore ferrel hogs left in Oklahoma after I get done this weekend!


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

I met Elvis last week..Hehe


----------



## Red_Rattler

This









To this


----------



## plowingkid35

bought this for 2grand


----------



## Dlongerman

plowingkid35;1352597 said:


> bought this for 2grand


Danm nice set up got it for a steal!


----------



## plowingkid35

Dlongerman;1352893 said:


> Danm nice set up got it for a steal!


thats what i thought until i found out that the mounts for this plow are obsolete........ it came with mounts for a 92 chev and i have an 02 superduty


----------



## Dlongerman

plowingkid35;1353090 said:


> thats what i thought until i found out that the mounts for this plow are obsolete........ it came with mounts for a 92 chev and i have an 02 superduty


danm.. MFG your own.... lol


----------



## tbone3

Got new tie rods on my mason dump, along with a bunch of other **** that went wrong... Spending as much in repairs as i bought the truck for... But wouldnt sell it for a new one. That truck is a saint! 


Tom


----------



## plowingkid35

Dlongerman;1353126 said:


> danm.. MFG your own.... lol


just fabbed up a mount last night, works like a champ


----------



## larboc

DieselSlug;1341599 said:


> Starting to get ready for the upcoming season. Removed the brush guard so the plow could be hooked up. Greased most of the truck and topped off all the fluids. Last is a picture of the tool i made to make filling the front pumpkin easier. All the seals on the front diff. are shot and it leaks a lot (233K), have to continuously keep checking it. All thats left is to swap out tires/rims, coat the frame in rust preventative and a little painting on the plow.


What are those rims from? I was under the assumption that they had gone to metric 8-lug pattern now.


----------



## bleacher43

I Fluid Filmed the [email protected]#% out of my Trip Edge.


----------



## fatheadon1

i got robbed today for a set of tires, this time last year i got a set of bfg at size 285 65 20 for 1400 installed today i paid just over 1600 for the same dam tires wth is with tire prices???


----------



## cold_and_tired

I put a dent in the couch cushion today.


----------



## Squires

fatheadon1;1354632 said:


> i got robbed today for a set of tires, this time last year i got a set of bfg at size 285 65 20 for 1400 installed today i paid just over 1600 for the same dam tires wth is with tire prices???


Sounds right, i read an arcticle recently saying tire prices were on the rise to the tune of 15-20% Due to the "oil" content of the rubber, so i"ll pass on your thanks to the greedy oil companies :realmad:


----------



## White Gardens

Squires;1355177 said:


> Sounds right, i read an arcticle recently saying tire prices were on the rise to the tune of 15-20% Due to the "oil" content of the rubber, so i"ll pass on your thanks to the greedy oil companies :realmad:


That's funny, because my landscape fabric I use during the summer jumped up 150% this year for the same reason.

....


----------



## Mark13

fatheadon1;1347602 said:


> picked up my monster dump trailer for log an snow hauling


That thing looks like it'll really suck to turn and burn through the tires when loaded.

Today I worked on a chisel plow in the mud, cleaned a corn head for one of the combines, worked on a disc, drove around a bunch, fixed a wheel hub assembly for the chisel plow, drove around some more, worked on the semi, and help load 5 gravity boxes full of screenings and then worked in the mud more.


----------



## chevyman51

Mark13;1355798 said:


> Today I worked on a chisel plow in the mud, cleaned a corn head for one of the combines, worked on a disc, drove around a bunch, fixed a wheel hub assembly for the chisel plow, drove around some more, worked on the semi, and help load 5 gravity boxes full of screenings and then worked in the mud more.


Sounds like a fun day


----------



## kimber750

cold_and_tired;1349255 said:


> I double checked my rifle and handgun, bought ammo and a new gun holder for my atv, filled the truck up with $4.00 diesel, hooked up the travel trailer and got it all packed.
> 
> There won't be anymore ferrel hogs left in Oklahoma after I get done this weekend!


What part of Oklahoma? We have a farm in Strang and go out to the mud flats just outside of town to hunt hogs. Was just out in the beginning of Nov. was a short trip, so no hunting but we plan on finding some bacon when we go back in late March.


----------



## cold_and_tired

kimber750;1355908 said:


> What part of Oklahoma? We have a farm in Strang and go out to the mud flats just outside of town to hunt hogs. Was just out in the beginning of Nov. was a short trip, so no hunting but we plan on finding some bacon when we go back in late March.


My uncle has a spread near Addington. It's an annual hunt with the family. Didn't see much this year. Usually see 15-20, this year was 5-10. I got one but it was a nasty boar so I didn't bring any meat back with me.

I plan on going down to my uncles lease near Sanderson,TX next year for deer. Hopefully they get a little water between now and then. I haven't gotten a deer in a few years and I am craving some deer jerky about now.


----------



## kimber750

cold_and_tired;1355979 said:


> My uncle has a spread near Addington. It's an annual hunt with the family. Didn't see much this year. Usually see 15-20, this year was 5-10. I got one but it was a nasty boar so I didn't bring any meat back with me.
> 
> I plan on going down to my uncles lease near Sanderson,TX next year for deer. Hopefully they get a little water between now and then. I haven't gotten a deer in a few years and I am craving some deer jerky about now.


Haven't been that far south yet. Strang is about 30 mins north of Tulsa, close to Grand Lake.

We have a couple local guys that take care of our farm when we are not there, they always pull a few deer off the farm. So we always get a good bit of deer meat from them when we go down.


----------



## plowingkid35

Been doing some truck shopping and picked this up yesterday 
1999 F350 
7.3 Diesel 
175k 
Lariat


----------



## justinizzi

lest see some more snow work


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

I put lights on my home,,,


----------



## Squires

You cheated, whats christmas decorating without the possibility of falling off the ladder because you thought you could get that one extra light without moving the ladder??

haha, watched a neighbor set up the ladder in the back of his truck, and then watched the ladder slide across the pan of the truck, then out onto the lawn, started to run over until i saw his wife laughing at him, he was lucky it was only his pride and not himself, the truck, or the living room window....... some peoples children


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

It is nice to have my own bucket truck..


----------



## DareDog

that is a good way to do it.


----------



## leigh

After the big fiasco here in CT with no electricity, generators are the hot item.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Nice job...


----------



## Banksy

IDOCTORTREES;1356649 said:


> Nice job...


X2..... I want one of those generators at my house. We have one at the lake house in NH and it's the cat's behind!


----------



## leigh

Big bucks! I just did the excavation,set tank and after inspection Mon I'll backfill and 
rake it out.The generator itself was 15K. I'll think I'd just use candles and buy some ice


----------



## fatheadon1

Well i spent the am of my turkey day working on my truck since its been raining all week and this was the first nice weather. Got my new rims an tires on rear brakes done and a fresh oil change.







happy thanksgiving everyone


----------



## Chrisxl64

thats effin beautiful....

I've always been more of a regular cab, steal wheels type but that is damn gorgeous


----------



## fatheadon1

Chrisxl64;1356856 said:


> thats effin beautiful....
> 
> I've always been more of a regular cab, steal wheels type but that is damn gorgeous


thanks its come a long way are far as looks since i got it theres more pic in my http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=127326 thread that show what it looked like when i got it. as far as the cab goes i just like the room being a big guy at 6' 350 lbs i need it plus if need be i can sleep in my trucks


----------



## 07PSDCREW

I had a busy day this AM. I just finished installing the Semi Bullet Proof diesel kit from Bulletproofdiesel.com. I changed the STC fitting, and the oil cooler, installed the new EGR cooler, cleaned the intake and EGR valve, new intake gaskets, Two new batteries, and a new air filter. I also installed the "blue" spring for the updated fuel pressure regulator. I flushed the cooling system before I started a couple days ago. 6 Am- 545pm, not too bad for tearing into a 6.0


----------



## 07PSDCREW

A couple more....


----------



## fatheadon1

07PSDCREW nice work iv been debaiting doing the same to my truck on a scale of 1-10 how hard was it or how many 6.0 survival kits did you go threw?


----------



## 7_below

Today was a full day of Fall clean ups. And some cold left over turkey sammich's


----------



## NickT

Got my toolboxes on my truck cleaned out and plow tools put in them,finished up servicing my salt spreader


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Salted then a little shopping for the kids' xmas, then more turkey.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

More of the same last night..


----------



## 87chevy

Well it wasn't today but on wednesday I put all new u joint in the front driveshaft, new plugs and wire in the plow truck. Thursday i ate, alot. Then fixed the frame on the plow truck. Yesterday I made mudflaps for my car and worked around the house


----------



## 07PSDCREW

fatheadon1;1357399 said:


> 07PSDCREW nice work iv been debaiting doing the same to my truck on a scale of 1-10 how hard was it or how many 6.0 survival kits did you go threw?


Thanks....! If you have a set of gauges and you can monitor your oil and coolant temp i would find out what the delta is first to see if you really need to do it. I had a 20 degree difference on the highway and 9 degree in town. now that its done its been 1 or 2 degree difference either in town or highway. 
You should definitely change the STC fitting. Mine was starting to show signs of extended crank time and when i removed the origional fitting it was very loose.

Scale of 1-10 probly a 7.5 if you have a mechanical background even better. 
P.S. I only had 6 i swear!


----------



## Dubl0Vert

IDOCTORTREES;1357825 said:


> More of the same last night..


:laughing: the wife just walked by when i was looking at the dump full of snow and said "Wholly Molly, is that a truck full of popcorn?":laughing:

I guess I've seen stranger things on the internet...


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Washed my truck...


----------



## SIWEL

That is a sharp looking chevy. What happened to the dodge?

All of your equipment looks like it just rolled off the show room floor Wade. There is never any pictures of it dirty, and everything is uniform. Its nice to see someone who cares so much, not just about there truck, but of all there equipment. Especially for a bigger company like yours.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Thanks, We wash all equipment after each use. I still have the dodge for working .This is my truck for touch ups and so on..


----------



## GMCHD plower

I'm liking the chevy, what did you do to the front end? Just t-bars?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Air ride. Works great


----------



## IC-Smoke

IDOCTORTREES;1356115 said:


> I put lights on my home,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


good stop by and do mine!

here is last year, I switched to LEDs this year









daytime older pic


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

We are painting our GMC 7500 4x4


----------



## SnowMatt13

Wade- Is that a luggage rack on top of your truck??

As always, beautiful equipment. Shows what hard work can accomplish....


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

SnowMatt13;1361293 said:


> Wade- Is that a luggage rack on top of your truck??
> 
> As always, beautiful equipment. Shows what hard work can accomplish....


Mmmmm, I dont know what the heck it is..


----------



## fatheadon1

Wade what kinda stump grinder do you have? i dont think iv even seen pics of your grinder.


----------



## fatheadon1

my day today trimmed and topped about 15 trees for a apartment complex we do work for


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Here you go.


----------



## fatheadon1

IDOCTORTREES;1361582 said:


> Here you go.


thanks that was fast, how do you like it. Were in the market for a new one soon iv had my heart set on a brushbandit 2450 with a 44hp diesel


----------



## 7_below

IDOCTORTREES;1359089 said:


> Washed my truck...


Nice truck. I'm working on selling and upgrading mine in the spring.

Oh yeah. Today I finally got a chance to clean out the shop and service the mowers to be put to bed for the winter.  It was 63 degrees today!


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

A work in progress.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES




----------



## IDOCTORTREES




----------



## cat320

looking Good Wade , i guess you didb't sell her my frind that i told about it had alot on there plate with building a new office and garage


----------



## wolfmobile8

Nice duramax. That sander came out great. that will be a beast in the snow haha. post some pics up when its done with the plow on it. Thumbs Up


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Ya it is a big truck my license plate says ( SNOW REX )


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Getting there..


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Lettering on Monday....


----------



## Mark13

That thing will be awesome when your done Wade, big difference from before.


----------



## SIWEL

Truck looks really good

love the toyota in the background... what do you guys use that for?


----------



## Jcannon

I ordered shoes, new lift chain and "Think Snow" markers. Also ordered all new bolts, pins and hitch pins, some strips of steel for moldboard repair. paint and deflector. Basically I am redoing a 150 dollar unimount 7.5 western pro plow. Its going on my 86 dodge ramcharger. Its my first plow so I am learning!


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Creek View Prop;1364547 said:


> Truck looks really good
> 
> love the toyota in the background... what do you guys use that for?


It is a bid truck....


----------



## 87chevy

I got kicked outta walmart! And shimmed injectors for a 7.3 IDI


----------



## BUFF

Made some money by plowing some snow.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

87chevy;1364813 said:


> I got kicked outta walmart! And shimmed injectors for a 7.3 IDI


How the hell did you get kicked out??


----------



## leigh

07PSDCREW;1364920 said:


> How the hell did you get kicked out??


It's not like they have a no shirts no shoes policy.Were you wearing your
"Just say no to nationals" tee shirt?


----------



## SIWEL

the 'fenders' under the sander would look good green i think. thats a nice looking truck tho


----------



## IDOCTORTREES




----------



## Stik208

What about continuing the green on the spreader?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

All of our trucks just have front fenders done..


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

I have 20 more I could show you. I think you get the point. Thanks , Wade


----------



## 87chevy

07PSDCREW;1364920 said:


> How the hell did you get kicked out??


We were playing angry birds with the angry birds plush toys... Apparently they frown upon that :salute:


----------



## cat320

Always nice looking equipment Wade.


----------



## SIWEL

i hate looking at your equipment.....

as much as i hate snow..


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Creek View Prop;1365488 said:


> i hate looking at your equipment.....
> 
> as much as i hate snow..


Hehe, wesport Just before we painted the fenders.


----------



## Plowman52

I have never post a picture so i hope this work....

been looking for a new truck a finaly found what i wanted i bought i new truck today.


----------



## leigh

Took sander mounts and wiring off the 4700 and installed on my new truck.


----------



## Stik208

Bought and installed a tonneau cover, $100 of craigslist. Extang blackmax.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Plowing snow all night.


----------



## plowingkid35

IDOCTORTREES;1367536 said:


> Plowing snow all night.


I forget what that feels like to be up plowing snow all night because it doesn't snow here in Minnnesota!!!!


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Cooking out today


----------



## plowingkid35

Got my new to me plow hooked up on my new to me truck, getting strobes and lights put on this week


----------



## 07PSDCREW

In case anyone is interested I have this for sale. Not sure where else I could post it.

http://worcester.craigslist.org/rvs/2735723722.html


----------



## 87chevy

Looked at the plow truck sittin pretty and prayed for snow... and put mudflaps on my car. rally ready!!!


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Painted, the plow.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES




----------



## 07PSDCREW

Frikken awesome job on the truck...


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Loaded up a backhoe my father in law bought. That's about all I did all day long.....I need some snow. Really starting to get bored around here.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

That an awesome Snow & salt truck


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Thanks. We will paint side wing next week...


----------



## fordpsd

IDOCTORTREES;1374120 said:


> Thanks. We will paint side wing next week...


Will you use that truck for your own accounts or sub it out to the state/city?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Its just for fun...I do take the plows off and sand with it.


----------



## rebelplow

IDOCTORTREES;1374102 said:


>


What is the brand / name of that color that you use? Or is is a custom mix?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

nason paint


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

We put up lights at our Ford Dealership.We have a lighting service called. Christmas De-Lights


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Nice but wife goes clear lights.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

We put up what the customer wants.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Understand that. I good with all clear. My mom like all blue.
Wife like multi color


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Our logo for lighting.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Our lighting logo .


----------



## White Gardens

Quick design on a Patio/walkway.

Small back yard, just a utility sort of thing, nothing fancy. If I get the go ahead I'll be breaking ground this weekend. If it isn't going to snow, then I'll find something to do.

























.....


----------



## BUFF

White Gardens;1379633 said:


> Quick design on a Patio/walkway.
> 
> Small back yard, just a utility sort of thing, nothing fancy. If I get the go ahead I'll be breaking ground this weekend. If it isn't going to snow, then I'll find something to do.
> 
> View attachment 105284
> 
> 
> View attachment 105285
> 
> 
> View attachment 105286
> 
> 
> .....


Do a snow dance, and hope it works.......


----------



## nepatsfan

BUFF;1338273 said:


> Replaced "D" rings on a friends skid after he got it stuck, his dump truck won.


Nice looking welds. I took a welding class last year and realized what an artform it was. You should see some of my masterpiecesyou would probably throw up.


----------



## BUFF

nepatsfan;1379680 said:


> Nice looking welds. I took a welding class last year and realized what an artform it was. You should see some of my masterpiecesyou would probably throw up.


Everyone had to start some place, I've been at it for about 35yrs and all I can say is practice. Also like everything else having good equipment and the right tools is a must.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Put on the big plows today..


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

IDOCTORTREES;1379890 said:


> Put on the big plows today..


That is a BIG plow. 2 wheel drive or 4 wheel drive?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

7500 GMC 4x4 ,Cat,Auto..


----------



## Bigplower

IDOCTORTREES;1379919 said:


> 7500 GMC 4x4 ,Cat,Auto..


what type of site do you use that setup for?


----------



## IC-Smoke

Photo from lastnight, sticking a water and electric line in the ground. No photos from today with all the rain, so we just changed oil on the equipment and preped a few items for winter storage Thumbs Up


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Got a deal today on Craigslist. The lady had no idea what she was selling. She just stated fifth wheel hitch for sale...325$ with a picture of it. I went and looked at it and sure enuf ....it was a Reese 20k lb round tube slider hitch with single hook jaw. Just what i needed..!! The hitch had a bent over jaw release handle(easy fix).....so of course I used that as bargaining material! She also happend to have the custom quick install brackets new in box for the hitch for an f250 her and her husband used to have. All I have to buy now is the rails! 
I spent 300$ on a hitch that would have easily cost me 1100.00 retail! SCORE! Got my 30' 5er coming in about 6 weeks. Can't wait!


----------



## alldayrj

bought an rt3 mount for my boss 9 footer for 300. very nice guy, threw in a wiring harness too, score!

one step closer...


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

*Doing today*

I am praying for colder temps here. So this rain :realmad: can turn in to snow Thumbs Up
middle 40s here in Elk County in PA.


----------



## leigh

Some prep work for retaining wall, then some real work. Filtered my 6/18/11 batch of limoncello home brew,quite the kick


----------



## A&J Landscaping

Hope we do see some snow soon cleanups are done.


----------



## miderbier

Cleaned the garage since there is no snow!


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Clean out the lawn care shed. Very grassy inside of it.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Gotta go get my truck cleaned out at the shop, load up my ballast, and hook the plow up and have a beer or three waiting on the snow....


----------



## AndyTblc

KL&M Snow Div.;1385018 said:


> Gotta go get my truck cleaned out at the shop, load up my ballast, and hook the plow up and have a beer or three waiting on the snow....


you're not old enough to drink beer lol


----------



## BUFF

AndyTblc;1385174 said:


> you're not old enough to drink beer lol


And was the last time age made a difference.....


----------



## Willman940

KL&M Snow Div.;1385018 said:


> Gotta go get my truck cleaned out at the shop, load up my ballast, and hook the plow up and have a beer or three waiting on the snow....


Glad to hear your alive and kickin'


----------



## 87chevy

Changed fluid on the plow. It was time...


----------



## fatboyNJ

still doin leaf cleanup in town hopefully be finished up by new years


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Sidewalk duty 1 of 3 toolcats


----------



## BRAAAP

Took a nap for a few min. Still no snow


----------



## NickT

IDOCTORTREES;1385971 said:


> Sidewalk duty 1 of 3 toolcats


Do you have a lot sweeping biz as well?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Yes we do we use a schwartz 348i


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Watched the rain come down AGAIN!


----------



## alldayrj

grading for a slab today








last week, septic system at the house


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

*Got free oil & oil filter change*

When I bought my truck from my local Chevy dealer they give me free oil & oil filter changes for a year. 
Just got it done today.


----------



## BUFF

TomsSnowPlowING;1387450 said:


> When I bought my truck from my local Chevy dealer they give me free oil & oil filter changes for a year.
> Just got it done today.


Check the drain plug and make sure the filter is seated properly, they occasionally don't get tighten correctly.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

*did check oil when got home.*



BUFF;1387457 said:


> Check the drain plug and make sure the filter is seated properly, they occasionally don't get tighten correctly.


I did check oil when got home. No rainbows on ground it is raining here. I did see on slip was 1 qt short. 7 quarts system they put in 6 quarts.
Good thing I had extra from last time I did an oil & oil Filter Change.
3,000 miles come fast for me paper route to stores, pizza man, lawn care in summer snow care in winter.


----------



## hammerstein

Put new drive tires on my T300 KW.


----------



## rocksbite

DodgeBlizzard;1342571 said:


> Lettered up the new to me pusher. It's reflective vinyl and will be parked in a great spot near the road in one of our commercial lots. Those big letters should reflect nicely when the headlights go by it.


great idea! how well would it hold up on a standard blade? i might make that my advertising


----------



## 07PSDCREW

TomsSnowPlowING;1387579 said:


> I did check oil when got home. No rainbows on ground it is raining here. I did see on slip was 1 qt short. 7 quarts system they put in 6 quarts.
> Good thing I had extra from last time I did an oil & oil Filter Change.
> 3,000 miles come fast for me paper route to stores, pizza man, lawn care in summer snow care in winter.


Good thing you checked ! I see lots of "caveman" work come through my shop on a daily basis, from dealerships no less. I bet all they did was swap the filter and oil and didnt inspect one single thing on the truck. Heck they didn't even double check your oil level! 
The other day a lady came in our shop to get a tire plugged. My practice is any car in the shop has its oil checked and tire pressure checked all around complimentary on ANY service. Upon opening the hood to check the oil, I noticed a "funny" stretch or shape in the serpentine belt. Upon closer inspection, it was completely missing a 5 inch section of center ribs! I wish I took a picture ! Turns out she had just paid a few hundred bux at the Toyota dealer for the 75k mile service on her 2010 sienna. They gave her an oil change , a tire rotation, an engine air filter and a cabin air filter and a so called "Multi Point Inspection". 
A few years back while doing Exaust on a silverado, I found a 13mm open end wrench inside the midpipe that bolts to the manifold. I found out after telling the customer what I found that he had warranty work done on the Exaust manifold gasket.

Dealers now are getting to be almost as bad as jiffy lube.....


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Normally I do my own Oil & Oil Filter changes my self.
But yesterday on the crappy cool rainy day the Change Engine Oil come on on the dash. *I need to do my work outside no garage to work in.*
So I took the offer up on the Free Oil & Oil Filter changes for a year that came with the truck.
They only took 30 minutes to do. I thinking that was too fast.

2 day praying for colder weather so this rain turn into snow. 
BUT NOT ON 24TH & 25TH.

*Merry CHRISTmas to All B/4 I forget*


----------



## OntarioGuy

07PSDCREW;1388509 said:


> ".
> I found a 13mm open end wrench inside the midpipe that bolts to the manifold.


Today on a tractor my buddy was working on he found a bolt, just lying there, and a pick in the engine. We figure it was a service school tractor because its a new cvt.....


----------



## 87chevy

TomsSnowPlowING;1388596 said:


> Normally I do my own Oil & Oil Filter changes my self.
> But yesterday on the crappy cool rainy day the Change Engine Oil come on on the dash. *I need to do my work outside no garage to work in.*
> So I took the offer up on the Free Oil & Oil Filter changes for a year that came with the truck.
> They only took 30 minutes to do. I thinking that was too fast.
> 
> 2 day praying for colder weather so this rain turn into snow.
> BUT NOT ON 24TH & 25TH.
> 
> *Merry CHRISTmas to All B/4 I forget*


30 minutes too fast? No way, i used to do oil change, lube the front end and check tires in 30. 45 if they needed rotating when i worked at the Co-op


----------



## BUFF

Left the house @2:30a to push 11-14" of white stuff, got home @ 6:15p.


----------



## getsum

BUFF;1389428 said:


> Left the house @2:30a to push 11-14" of white stuff, got home @ 6:15p.


must be nice..  im going to go start pushing puddles soon :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

getsum;1389463 said:


> must be nice..  im going to go start pushing puddles soon :laughing:


Nice would have been 5-6" but I'll take whatever amount dished out.

I can't believe there hasn't been much going on east of Colorado. You guys must be freaking out, and judging by the activity on the forum I think I'm right.


----------



## 87chevy

BUFF;1389476 said:


> Nice would have been 5-6" but I'll take whatever amount dished out.
> 
> I can't believe there hasn't been much going on east of Colorado. You guys must be freaking out, and judging by the activity on the forum I think I'm right.


----------



## BUFF

Went back to hit a comercial I did yesterday am, there was another 3" to scrape.payup 
Also pushed back some piles from yesterday, just might have to move piles with a skid...


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Where you located BUFF? 
Forgive me I'm on mobile site so it dosent show where your from.... Wish it was snowing here in mass!!


----------



## wnwniner

Started painting the bathroom to make the old lady happy. Wettest year on record here in central ohio, so there isnt much else to do.


----------



## BUFF

07PSDCREW;1390317 said:


> Where you located BUFF?
> Forgive me I'm on mobile site so it dosent show where your from.... Wish it was snowing here in mass!!


Between Boulder and Fort Collins Colorado, it's a terrible place to live...........


----------



## getsum

looks like fun!
Anyway i salted a few accounts and pushed a bit of slush... Not amounting to much lol


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

*Light Up Derry Park in Burnham, pa*

This evening went to Light Up Derry Park in Burnham, pa 17009.


----------



## AndyTblc

Well today I watched the snow melt that fell last night. It started about 10 last night and was done by 5am but it started to melt about 10am today, so much for a white christmas


----------



## Ne1

BORED, only out two times the entire month of December. By the end of the week the temp's are going to be around 50. Doesn't look good.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Praying for snow. BUT got freezing rain & black ice in the area coming across www.houndcountry.com


----------



## BUFF

TomsSnowPlowING;1393479 said:


> Praying for snow. BUT got freezing rain & black ice in the area coming across www.houndcountry.com


So I hit the link "Hound Country", I think this saying it all............:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## fatheadon1

i put Harley headlight in my 05 and wired strobes but it started raining before i could finish


----------



## fatboyNJ

like the dinosaur in the grill


----------



## fatheadon1

fatboyNJ;1393797 said:


> like the dinosaur in the grill


im hoping it brings good luck to this truck> any idea where i can get one for my new truck?:laughing:


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

*Praying for Colder Temperatures.*

I am Praying for Colder Temperatures. *So this rain can turn into snow*
Rain will chance to a wintry mix this evening and then to snow overnight with a Winter Weather Advisory in effect for a few counties through noon Wednesday. Areas west of I-99 could see 2 to 4 inches by midday. It will be quite gusty tomorrow at times over 30mph. The pattern settles down Wednesday night and early Thursday


----------



## DodgeBlizzard

rocksbite;1388214 said:


> great idea! how well would it hold up on a standard blade? i might make that my advertising


I'll let you know if it ever snows. I think as long as you're not pushing a lot of gravel driveways, it would hold up for the season.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard

Road trip. Picked up ten totes today.


----------



## 04WhiteSport

replace the rubber cutting edges on my plow wings and gave a nice coat of black for the winter. No if it will only snow here in indiana before these get covered in Dust!

:bluebounc


----------



## magnum1

Put new snow tires on my dodge pickup, Rebuilt the carb on my Honda 6500 es generator
Took paperwork to the accountant for employee's W-2's and got a new black lab puppy for
a cab companion.


----------



## Ne1

Watched the weather channel, wondering if its ever going to snow.


----------



## to_buy

*No Snow in Jersey*

Getting obsessed with the weather. I can't stop watching the weather channel, I need the money and take care of a fleet of 117 trucks and no respect until it snows. Also the overtime money I only get is when it snows.


----------



## hedhunter9

Well, SInce all the plow trucks and plows have been gone over 3 times while we dont get any snow, Decided to build me a new bike trailer . Heres day 1. Will take and post more later.
Bob


----------



## McG_Landscaping

I installed the wings on my plow and replaced a broken plow headlight.


----------



## IC-Smoke

decided I needed a new field bomber.... if it ever snows! $800 3800 miles, studded, exhaust can, new carbides, and hyfaxes. Im the 3rd owner


----------



## hedhunter9

More pic's. Finished pictures hopefully tomorrow


----------



## BUFF

Why no brakes on the axle?


----------



## hedhunter9

BUFF;1397666 said:


> Why no brakes on the axle?


No need for them on this light of a trailer.

Bob


----------



## BUFF

hedhunter9;1397718 said:


> No need for them on this light of a trailer.
> 
> Bob


yeah I guess.........I have brakes on all my small trailers including a open 2 place aluminum snowmobile trailer. I've found it not to be too much more money. 
Anyway nice looking so far, I really enjoy building stuff not matter what it is.


----------



## AMS77

*Proud Daddy*

Well we had a pretty productive day today we were suppose to pour sidewalks instead went to the hospital at 3:00 am and had beautiful baby girl by 8:00 am Thumbs Up. Could not think of a better way to end 2011.


----------



## IC-Smoke

AMS77;1397768 said:


> Well we had a pretty productive day today we were suppose to pour sidewalks instead went to the hospital at 3:00 am and had beautiful baby girl by 8:00 am Thumbs Up. Could not think of a better way to end 2011.


Congrats!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

wind damage


----------



## BUFF

AMS77;1397768 said:


> Well we had a pretty productive day today we were suppose to pour sidewalks instead went to the hospital at 3:00 am and had beautiful baby girl by 8:00 am Thumbs Up. Could not think of a better way to end 2011.


Nice man congrats, plus you can claim her on your 2011 taxes...........


----------



## AMS77

BUFF;1397806 said:


> Nice man congrats, plus you can claim her on your 2011 taxes...........


Thanks buff. We were talking about the tax break the other day.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

*Look at some Western Plows.*

Look at some Western Plows.
Place was closed due to New Year Eve observes. Closed on Jan. 2 due to New Year Day observes. Reopen Jan. 3 of 2012.


----------



## rocksbite

IC-Smoke;1397612 said:


> decided I needed a new field bomber.... if it ever snows! $800 3800 miles, studded, exhaust can, new carbides, and hyfaxes. Im the 3rd owner


U paid $800 for the yellow one? That's my kind of deal!


----------



## IC-Smoke

Thumbs Up

sure did! A buddy had it as his backup sled to his two others and decided with it only getting rode a couple times last year he was going to sell it. Im just going to use it to bomb around the back roads when I gets some down time from plowing. maybe a trip or two to northern MI to trail ride. 

Just waiting on the white stuff


----------



## 87chevy

Changed the starter and hooked the plow back up to the truck.... Pretty relaxed day


----------



## hedhunter9

More pic's of the trailer.


----------



## dan67

Hi hedhunter9. How about a little more info on you trailer, I'am going to start my new trailer to haul my Harley on when we take the camper and iam always looking for different ideas. Thanks


----------



## hedhunter9

dan67;1398345 said:


> Hi hedhunter9. How about a little more info on you trailer, I'am going to start my new trailer to haul my Harley on when we take the camper and iam always looking for different ideas. Thanks


Its a 6foot 2 inch wide inside by 11foot 6 inch long to the nose.(the wheel base is the same width as the haul vehicle)

20 inch sides with 1inch sq tube and 13-5 expanded metal sides.

I used 2x3 14 gauge tube for the trailer frame. (total weight on the frame was 225lbs)
3500lb axle with 13inch trailer tires.

The Ramp locks in the rear as a tailgate.
LED lights.

The wheel chocks are aluminum and fold down in recess's so they are flat 
to the floor when not in use.

I use my trailer to haul my race bikes, but also use it in our business to pickup bikes 
with flat tires and such. Harleys to Wings to scooters. So has to be able to just about haul anything.

I can haul flat sheets of 4 x 8 or 2 bys 12-14 foot long as well....

For some reason, I cant post any more pictures from here at work, so will have to try later tonight.

Bob


----------



## dan67

Thanks for the info


----------



## BUFF

Did some gun trading, I traded a Belgum Browning BAR, .270 w/3x9 Burris scope, plus $1600.00 for a Rem 700 VPS, 26"bull barrel, w/Nikon Monarch 4x16x50 scope and the same Rem 700 but in .243. 
Built a fishing pole rakc/holder with my son, he's getting into it pretty heavy.

Also played with my new GoPro Helmet cam too.


----------



## Mark13

Cleaned the upstairs of the house along with some laundry and dishes.  Guess that's what happens when the weather isn't favorable for working on my trailer outside and I was lacking ambition to do much else.


----------



## rocksbite

I installed 2 more weather apps on my phone cause the first on called for snow on Wednesday


----------



## IC-Smoke

hedhunter, why didnt you use treated for the floor? I would think that OSB would swell and crumble after a year or so if you leave it out or wash it down.


----------



## hedhunter9

IC-Smoke;1399569 said:


> hedhunter, why didnt you use treated for the floor? I would think that OSB would swell and crumble after a year or so if you leave it out or wash it down.


I have had good luck with OSB painted on the top with Dutch Boy Door and trim paint.

My last trailer, it lasted over 8 years that way.

Bob


----------



## AMS77

rocksbite;1399258 said:


> I installed 2 more weather apps on my phone cause the first on called for snow on Wednesday


:laughing::laughing::laughing:. That post made my dayThumbs Up.


----------



## SnowplowingLady

Bought out my Local Wal Mart of there Road Runner Ice Melter for $5.00 per 50lb bag. 
80 Bags for $424.00 with sale tax


----------



## thesnowman269

got my v10 f150 running 





 kinda lol got a slight missfire and i need to deal with the clutch still


----------



## hedhunter9

Today, we plowed snow !!!!!!!!!!
11 hours worth......

We got a nice big lake effect snow storm last night and today.
Taking a nap now and ready to go back out again tonight.

Bob


----------



## R&R Yard Design

hunter do you know if any of the guys out there need help. i want to plow something to work out some bugs befroe we get some here


----------



## Garagekeeper

Russ I think you need to call "Orkin" to help you with your "bug" problem...

 John


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Oh I got those to lol.


----------



## hedhunter9

There are so many trucks running around here with plows on, it looks like a snowplow convention.... 

November and December had everybody wondering if they would ever put their plow on.

Most everybody has plenty of sub's to choose from , 

I picked up a storage unit site today... I may be sorry... They suck..

Bob


----------



## BUFF

hedhunter9;1401204 said:


> There are so many trucks running around here with plows on, it looks like a snowplow convention....
> 
> November and December had everybody wondering if they would ever put their plow on.
> 
> Most everybody has plenty of sub's to choose from ,
> 
> I picked up a storage unit site today... I may be sorry... They suck..
> 
> Bob


Bob any pictures from todays adventure?


----------



## hedhunter9

Buff,

Sorry no pictures. Seems like I am always so darn busy, I never get a chance to take any... <G>

And my wife just got me a new camera for a Christmas present too.. !

We got more snow again last night . Plowed 7 hours.

I work a full time job during the day as well. Time for a nap... 
(Im the boss, One of the perks. ! <G>

Bob


----------



## rocksbite

Here in birdsboro, pa we got lake effect snow for about 1 hour. Pretty close to a white out! Too bad we only got 1/2"


----------



## 87chevy

Painted up some of my dash

And took care of sourpuss aka Max


----------



## plowingkid35

Went to Ironwood Michigan and went riding today


----------



## BUFF

87chevy;1403517 said:


> Painted up some of my dash
> 
> And took care of sourpuss aka Max


So what's up with the collar on the "ball sniffer"



plowingkid35;1403550 said:


> Went to Ironwood Michigan and went riding today


Heck that's not riding, you guys need to ride the Rockies in 3-4ft of high country fluff.


----------



## 87chevy

BUFF;1403879 said:


> So what's up with the collar on the "ball sniffer"


He broke his leg, well shattered it. Ran into my uncles car as he drove by on his way home from work. So now he has 3 pins, 3 wires and a cast. Not a big fan of the cast so they had to put the cone on to keep him from chewing it up 

Hopefully he comes away with some knowledge after this whole ordeal


----------



## miderbier

Nice RS plowingkid35


----------



## BUFF

87chevy;1404216 said:


> Hopefully he comes away with some knowledge after this whole ordeal


It's a crap shoot, I had a Red Healer that used to jump on to the roof of the pickup while running down the road. I could never really break of it until he fell off, then he'd ride of top of the tool box and eventually fell off and the trailer took him out. Some dogs are just knuckle heads.......


----------



## comeeonn

i finished moving into a new shop and started setting up the office.


----------



## Willman940

Is that the your 8.1 there on the left, dang you got that done fast.


----------



## comeeonn

Willman940;1405331 said:


> Is that the your 8.1 there on the left, dang you got that done fast.


yeah thats her, its still not on the road yet, i have to fix the whole fan hitting the shroud problem, put some ball joints on her, and some other little stuff.


----------



## alldayrj

last week, slab for a green house








green house guy putting up the structure


----------



## alldayrj

and fixing the plow last night


----------



## SnowMatt13

Started making a bobcat plow out of a Western heavyweight. While waiting for the paint to dry, split a couple facecords of firewood.


----------



## DugHD

comeeonn;1404641 said:


> i finished moving into a new shop and started setting up the office.


RED Chevys and RED Macks ! Nice rigs.


----------



## FuturePilot4u

i flew to PA for dinner. checkout the video!


----------



## CSLC

I hooked up the Boss and FF all the cylender's and moving parts. Also the blade.....


----------



## comeeonn

DugHD;1407533 said:


> RED Chevys and RED Macks ! Nice rigs.


is there anything elseThumbs Up


----------



## chevyman51

I slept drank some beer and contemplated weather or not I should start getting mowers ready.


----------



## Rick547

Watching Pro Football Games on the boob tube.


----------



## leftynetter23

comeeonn;1406123 said:


> yeah thats her, its still not on the road yet, i have to fix the whole fan hitting the shroud problem, put some ball joints on her, and some other little stuff.


Hey man great job on your 8.1. If you dont mind me asking where did you pick up your towing mirrors as I am looking for a reasonable set for my 04 2500hd.


----------



## FuturePilot4u

leftynetter23;1407950 said:


> Hey man great job on your 8.1. If you dont mind me asking where did you pick up your towing mirrors as I am looking for a reasonable set for my 04 2500hd.


Ebay will get u a new cheap set


----------



## comeeonn

leftynetter23;1407950 said:


> Hey man great job on your 8.1. If you dont mind me asking where did you pick up your towing mirrors as I am looking for a reasonable set for my 04 2500hd.


thanks man, yeah ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/03-07-Chevy...es&vxp=mtr&hash=item19c8b62fe2#ht_1756wt_1270


----------



## djr623

Bought a plow this weekend, currently freshening it up, frame off resto after this " winter"


----------



## oneoldsap

Buried ex-FIL , it's been a good day ! Be better if it snowed .


----------



## 87chevy

The snowfall was less than spectacular today... So I dug into something else I needed to do... Wonder why it wouldn't run


----------



## dooleycorp

change 4 batteries in machines made donation to local cat dealer


----------



## alldayrj

tearing into the other international, coolant in the oil


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

*Missing my plow*

Snow shoveling Snow blowing


----------



## plowingkid35

I get to replace the hubs in my 99 F-350, lost all 4 wheel drive yesterday while plowing and figured out that the hubs where the cause of the problem, yay....


----------



## rywnygc

plowingkid35;1423300 said:


> I get to replace the hubs in my 99 F-350, lost all 4 wheel drive yesterday while plowing and figured out that the hubs where the cause of the problem, yay....


Let me know how it goes. Do you have a shop/garage? I have an 02 and the left front wheel bearing is going out. I can hear it now. I have the hub assembly, but I just haven't replaced it yet.


----------



## plowingkid35

rlee;1423317 said:


> Let me know how it goes. Do you have a shop/garage? I have an 02 and the left front wheel bearing is going out. I can hear it now. I have the hub assembly, but I just haven't replaced it yet.


I have a shop with a lift. Replacing the hubs is really not that hard, just more time consuming than anything. But make sure before you take them apart that you get the hubs into the free position otherwise you may end up fighting with them every step of the way.


----------



## CSLC

I pushed about 2" and Salted. Did my route, plus another guy's and half of another.....love it when guys don't answer their phones!!!


----------



## dan67

Built a canopy today and yeasterday, we haven't had enough snow to do much with, there even talking drought conditions


----------



## Mark13

Plowed snow for 4 or 5 hours, put 30 miles on a snowmobile, washed truck/plow/salter and waxed the truck. And slept my morning away after plowing.


----------



## KubotaJr

Delivered a few cords of wood today.


----------



## klaus

We got 27" in 24 hours, a 30" storm total, so I blew my drive out to civilization. Three times.


----------



## to_buy

How do you like the snow blower for your bobcat. My company just got a 72 inch one and I didn't think it was that. Maybe because the snow was wet. Let me know what you think.
[email protected]


----------



## klaus

to_buy;1426020 said:


> How do you like the snow blower for your bobcat. My company just got a 72 inch one and I didn't think it was that. Maybe because the snow was wet. Let me know what you think.
> [email protected]


I love it. I have the Erskine 2410 in a 72 inch and it powers through all but the worst with ease. With heavier snow that's over a foot deep, I have to cut back on the speed but can still throw the snow far enough to keep the walls from getting taller than the blower can blow. We got 800" of snow last year and it held up like a champ. I do have high flow aux hydraulics. I think around 26 or so GPM. It's an S185, turbo, high flow. Up here, everyone uses a blower since by the end of the year, there's just no place to put snow if you are using a plow.


----------



## linycctitan

Took advantage of the 50*+ weather to wash and lube the plow after Saturdays 5.5hr run and put her away again. We better get some serious snow in February, I've got bills to pay!!!! lol


----------



## Dan85

Well, it wasn't today, but last weekend.

Finally got to try out the Case and the new pusher. I had never ran a backhoe before, just trucks and loaders, but this thing is great! The turning radius is amazing and it really moves pretty good going from site to site.


----------



## srl28

Thats an awesome picture! Send that one to case or the pusher company! Awesome background


----------



## fatboy

Replaced a EGR cooler and oil cooler on a Ford 6.0 lt, I seam to be doing that alot lately! :laughingayup


----------



## Dan85

srl28;1428888 said:


> Thats an awesome picture! Send that one to case or the pusher company! Awesome background


Thanks slr!


----------



## fatheadon1

hauled about 50 yrds or mud


----------



## plowingkid35

Cut some trees and moved some brush piles, gotta love grapple forks


----------



## rocksbite

Tore my plow apart found the 4 angle ram bolts bent beyond removal, 2 cracked wells.. sand blasted it bought apoxy primer and black paint. Also found cheap plastic to cover the mold board


----------



## bosshogg

Well we have no snow in the forcast so I went and my knee surgery to see if that would make it snow around here.


----------



## clinicalenginee

Replaced a leaky power switch on an anesthesia machine at the main career.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Trying to kick this cold. past week & this week
 Glad to have no snow


----------



## alldayrj

ripped out a loading dock last week








fun fact - loading docks let you load trucks like a gentleman
















wire in
no finished pics yet but we poured it and sealed it


----------



## alldayrj

found one of me doing an aerial hand float


----------



## icl

WIth the lack of snow and not really wanting to start landscaping again, I bought equipment to clean dryer vents and air ducts. It can be quite disgusting!!


----------



## rocksbite

How did that filter pass any air?


----------



## V_Scapes

Bought a 2008 8' western pro plus today for my 2500 for next winter. $2,300.00 and in excellant shape.


----------



## icl

rocksbite;1442425 said:


> How did that filter pass any air?


I cleaned the filter twice while cleaning the cold air returns. So that was about 1/3-1/2 of the crap in the cold air returns.


----------



## BUFF

Woke up to a unexpected 3" of snow to plow, 3rd day of plowing in the last 5 days.......Thumbs Up


----------



## rocksbite

Buff. Jealous!!


----------



## BUFF

rocksbite;1442627 said:


> Buff. Jealous!!


It's been a pretty good season so far, above average snowfall for the season and we're getting into our snowiest time of year, March and April. After hearing about all the snow that fell in the mid west and northeast guess it's our turn.......


----------



## Squires

Spring is here now it seems after skipping winter all togeather as such, time to get the bike ready.
out with the old










In with the new


























Needing a new rear tire, internet research has me thinking about a performance car tire on the rear, since i spoiled a $300 rear last year with only 5000km's on it.

Also washed the truck in the nice weather to find that some assclown had backed into it.....


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

We GOT some snow to do Ice Control used 20 bags


----------



## ALC-GregH

I went to the hospital to have a stress test done! I sure hope everything is alright. Having breathing problems. Breathing test came back good and oxygen level is 98%.


----------



## jhall22guitar

ALC-GregH;1443923 said:


> I went to the hospital to have a stress test done! I sure hope everything is alright. Having breathing problems. Breathing test came back good and oxygen level is 98%.


Hope everything turns out ok!

Just waiting around here for Saturday, hopefully it becomes a good storm! payup


----------



## rocksbite

Noticed tire tracks in the snow leading to our salt bin. Then watched our video tape of one of our subs stealing 6 bags of calcium! The dumb Ass looked at the camera in the middle of it all.


----------



## plowingkid35

rocksbite;1444295 said:


> Noticed tire tracks in the snow leading to our salt bin. Then watched our video tape of one of our subs stealing 6 bags of calcium! The dumb Ass looked at the camera in the middle of it all.


wow I would be furious with him!! Pray to god your not calling him back


----------



## jhall22guitar

rocksbite;1444295 said:


> Noticed tire tracks in the snow leading to our salt bin. Then watched our video tape of one of our subs stealing 6 bags of calcium! The dumb Ass looked at the camera in the middle of it all.


Some people... 

If he was working for me I would be like


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Went to hospital Thursday evening came home Friday evening. Low heart rate.
Sleeping it was 20 to 30.
Awake 45 to 55.
Needs to be above 60


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Today :
Did some salting. Then
Son's basketball game.
More salting later


----------



## linycctitan

Yesterday: fueled up, hooked up, loaded calcium, shovels and push spreader, looked at forecasts of 2-4 or 3-6 depending on storm track.

Today: woke up to a slushy coating on the grass, still lightly snowing with temps in the mid-30's. Oh well, another bust.


----------



## djr623

Total bust, may get an inch tonight if we are really lucky


----------



## BUFF

*Another 3"*

Picked up another 3" of light fluff last night, got one round in. 
Truck is ready for next round that's suppose to be coming in this week.


----------



## Stik208

Coolant and tranny flush.


----------



## IC-Smoke

Yesterday, bought the wife a station wagon. 
xlt 4wd, leather, mytouch, sync, sunroof, and the rest of the good stuff. Im not a ford guy but this is pretty nice and rides great!


----------



## 2000dodge

linycctitan;1445800 said:


> Yesterday: fueled up, hooked up, loaded calcium, shovels and push spreader, looked at forecasts of 2-4 or 3-6 depending on storm track.
> 
> Today: woke up to a slushy coating on the grass, still lightly snowing with temps in the mid-30's. Oh well, another bust.


Unhooked plow, unloaded calcium and shovels maybe next time be able to plow. Did a little bit of salting.


----------



## CSLC

Got my truck lettered....Plowed and salted this am came home and loaded up for next round tonight....


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Resting up on those sunny & no snow days or no freezing rain days.
Sunny day today


----------



## IC-Smoke

Cold Springs, that is the best looking design I have seen in awhile! very cool! Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## linycctitan

That window graphic does look great! I would have gone with more of a bold color for the phone # to make it stand out, kinda gets lost, but overall a great looking design.


----------



## CSLC

I totally agree with you on the cold spring and the phone number....I want to still be reflective but what color would you consider?


----------



## alldayrj

put an extension on the garage before we even built it, can't make it too big right?








the approach 








dads still got it









hopefully we get the framers here soon before the spring rush


----------



## jrtcbmw

07PSDCREW;1340358 said:


> Just took a trip to Lowes and got my first ton of pellets for the season. The guy opperating the fork truck said my truck wouldnt hold a 2k lb pallet and I had to come back with a "flatbed" I said "What?" "No way, put em in there!" He said if it breaks my suspension hes not responsible!!! I asked him if he drove a truck and he said "Ya a Toyota Tacoma" I LOL'd and said " Now there's your problem, Call me when you buy a real truck!!":laughing: He was in disbelief that the truck held so well it barely drooped.


Happens to me every time i got to pick up a pallet of pellets for my parents. They always look at me funny when i ask for it and then ask the question what kind of vehicle do i have. and when i tell them they still look like a deer in headlights. Ive had one guy tell me that wont work. i told him to load it anyway and after i loaded it and strapped it down, he and another guy stood their with their jaws on the ground because a truck could hold it.. And i too have Ford Superduty CCSB.

Anyway, i replace a light bulb on the truck, check some fluid, topped off washer fluid. and took the plow to the shop for storage because ive given up on this winter. Also started thinking about how im gonna clean out my garage and find stuff to sell..


----------



## AndyTblc

Here is what I did yesterday








Here is what I'm doing right now


----------



## coldcoffee

Where it's at!! ...I got 2 Blue Ray Burners and a microphone...


----------



## IC-Smoke

my phone is jacked up so the color looks off. But the yellow is almost a perfect match to the meyer yellow. With no snow I figured the blade could use some new paint. It will need a cutting edge at the end of this year or next year at the way things are going.


----------



## tuney443

jrtcbmw;1451742 said:


> Happens to me every time i got to pick up a pallet of pellets for my parents. They always look at me funny when i ask for it and then ask the question what kind of vehicle do i have. and when i tell them they still look like a deer in headlights. Ive had one guy tell me that wont work. i told him to load it anyway and after i loaded it and strapped it down, he and another guy stood their with their jaws on the ground because a truck could hold it.. And i too have Ford Superduty CCSB.
> 
> Anyway, i replace a light bulb on the truck, check some fluid, topped off washer fluid. and took the plow to the shop for storage because ive given up on this winter. Also started thinking about how im gonna clean out my garage and find stuff to sell..


Just the opposite for me at Home Depot.I usually bring my 10 ton trailer and they always comment ''why are you only getting 1 pallet?'' ''Because that's all I want'' I tell them.It's getting real bad they tell me finding qualified forklift operators.This last time,I'm giving EXPLICIT directions to the driver[NOT an operator] on centering the load,after 10 minutes I couldn't take it anymore,it was painful watching.6'' off center was good enough this time.

It's Sunday,a day of rest,but I did just come in from bleeding my stepson's front brakes on his 850 Volvo that I replaced 2 rubber lines yesterday along with a lower control arm so it will pass inspection this Tuesday.Drinking my beer now.


----------



## chevyman51

I put a crapper in my sisters house and thats it.


----------



## cwby_ram

IC-Smoke;1452567 said:


> my phone is jacked up so the color looks off. But the yellow is almost a perfect match to the meyer yellow. With no snow I figured the blade could use some new paint. It will need a cutting edge at the end of this year or next year at the way things are going.


Your cutting edge is wearing just like mine. Very low on one side only. Why is that?


----------



## Mark13

cwby_ram;1452872 said:


> Your cutting edge is wearing just like mine. Very low on one side only. Why is that?


Do you run it angled more one way then the other?

I washed my truck then put a visor on it. Did some other odds and ends, and helped a friend for a little bit on tearing down an 05 dmax motor. Yesterday was spent with my dodge, the visor for my other truck, balancing tires, and moving stuff around trying to organize the shop some.


----------



## BUFF

cwby_ram;1452872 said:


> Your cutting edge is wearing just like mine. Very low on one side only. Why is that?


Probably because you always windrow to one side like the passager side. I weld a peice of 1/2" X 4" X 8" long bar stock to the ends of my cutting edge. By doing so I get a more even wear and also try to windrow on both sides of the truck too.


----------



## Stik208

Changed the transfer case fluid to GM Autotrak II.


----------



## AndyTblc

I talked on the radio, slept, ate food, watched the snow piles melt, and ate dinner, watched, little people big world, and now I"m talkin on the radio again. Taking cat naps between songs that I dont' have to talk between.
I got the studio dark!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Mark13;1452879 said:


> Do you run it angled more one way then the other?
> 
> I washed my truck then put a visor on it. Did some other odds and ends, and helped a friend for a little bit on tearing down an 05 dmax motor. Yesterday was spent with my dodge, the visor for my other truck, balancing tires, and moving stuff around trying to organize the shop some.


Pic's!! And when you say your dodge, do you mean that gray one a couple pages back?


----------



## rywnygc

AndyTblc;1452945 said:


> I talked on the radio, slept, ate food, watched the snow piles melt, and ate dinner, watched, little people big world, and now I"m talkin on the radio again. Taking cat naps between songs that I dont' have to talk between.
> I got the studio dark!


Careful with those cat naps...They can get you. I used to do master control at the local Fox station in Fort Wayne, IN., Fox 55. Sometimes I would have to work 3rd shift and I would "just close my eyes for a few seconds". Next thing I knew, I was waking up to either my boss calling or a black screen. A dark studio is just perfect for passing out!


----------



## Mark13

GMCHD plower;1452981 said:


> Pic's!! And when you say your dodge, do you mean that gray one a couple pages back?


Pics of what?

The dodge is a black dually. There's pictures of it here somewhere on my gooseneck.


----------



## GMCHD plower

The visor and ohh


----------



## IC-Smoke

cwby_ram;1452872 said:


> Your cutting edge is wearing just like mine. Very low on one side only. Why is that?


I put a leveling kit of the truck 2 years ago and the meyer doesnt have any more drop available so it is wearing out the front edges.

The plow is junk anyways, way to light duty for a 3/4 ton pickup the moldboard looks like a S looking down the cutting edge. I bought it new and have plowed with it since for 10 years.


----------



## AndyTblc

rlee;1453038 said:


> Careful with those cat naps...They can get you. I used to do master control at the local Fox station in Fort Wayne, IN., Fox 55. Sometimes I would have to work 3rd shift and I would "just close my eyes for a few seconds". Next thing I knew, I was waking up to either my boss calling or a black screen. A dark studio is just perfect for passing out!


Thats what is nice about radio, VOICE TRACK!! lol and I set my alarm for every 45 minutes just to make sure, but i don't totally pass out, but dang close


----------



## BossPlow2010

AndyTblc;1453149 said:


> Thats what is nice about radio, VOICE TRACK!! lol and I set my alarm for every 45 minutes just to make sure, but i don't totally pass out, but dang close


Is your station out if GR? A country station?


----------



## plowingkid35

Put air bags on all of the superduty's today, makes a world of difference with them bad boys up there


----------



## AndyTblc

BossPlow2010;1453182 said:


> Is your station out if GR? A country station?


Yes sir, we have the most powerful FM transmitter in North America, 320,000 watts, at an estimated range of 25,000 square miles


----------



## BossPlow2010

AndyTblc;1453278 said:


> Yes sir, we have the most powerful FM transmitter in North America, 320,000 watts, at an estimated range of 25,000 square miles


So what's your air host name? And I'm going to do a song request: Toby Keith 
Red solo cup


----------



## AndyTblc

BossPlow2010;1453282 said:


> So what's your air host name? And I'm going to do a song request: Toby Keith
> Red solo cup


I go by "Andy" on the air, and that STUPID song is so STUPID. for god sakes. you have drunken idiots who don't even know the name of the song. I had this guy call in, here is how the conversation went.

ME- "Hi B-93"

****** BAG- "Yeah can I get some sotto red cup"

ME- "you mean red solo cup"

****** BAG- "Yeah, if not can I get pretty girl?"

ME- "you mean crazy girl by eli young band?"

****** BAG- "yeah, if not how about blue jean feet"

ME- "You mean Barefoot blue jean night?"

****** BAG- "yeah thats it, and if you cant, then take me to the church"

ME- "you mean little white church"

****** BAG- "yeah yeah, do dat"

ME- "ok"

ME- Hangs up phone and says what an idiot


----------



## djr623

X2, stupid song,


----------



## AndyTblc

we have 7 stations in the building, so I'm not on all the time. Right now I'm producing a show, and its only an hour show but they are paying me $45 to do it.


----------



## AndyTblc

OH I will also tell you what I did today, other than my job interview.
I was going to to store to get some plastic cups because we have a get together at my house tomorrow, and on the radio, red solo cup is on, and so I'm singing "I hate you red solo cup"
AND I couldn't buy the red solo cups, lol I had to buy the blue ones, I won't ever drink out of a red one again lol


----------



## jkiser96

A couple of days late but I spent the weekend working on monster trucks in Corbin Kentucky. Friday night we had to change a tranny is Bigfoot. Saturday morning we fixed a broken shock on Ironman & then during the competition we had to replace a rear steering cylinder on Lucas Oil Stabilizer. It was a great time but it wore this fatboy out. We were busting a$$ to get the tires changed on 4 trucks so we could get out of there before the snow hit.


----------



## karacjohnson

i too hate red solo cup it shows how much country music has been degraded.. here is a good song to make fun of red solo cup...called blue solo cupThumbs Up


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ok then play my kinda party by Jason Aldean.


----------



## cwby_ram

IC-Smoke;1453132 said:


> I put a leveling kit of the truck 2 years ago and the meyer doesnt have any more drop available so it is wearing out the front edges.
> 
> The plow is junk anyways, way to light duty for a 3/4 ton pickup the moldboard looks like a S looking down the cutting edge. I bought it new and have plowed with it since for 10 years.


I think mine probably is from pushing to one side more than the other. Creature of habit I guess. It's probably a little light duty too, but holding up OK. Thought I'd have to replace the cutting edge this year. Those edges last a long time if there's no snow.

Just to keep on topic here, we laid a decent bit of drainage today. First day back to work at the golf course. Kinda nice to be doing something for a change.


----------



## Stik208

Replaced the airbag crash sensor in front.


----------



## alldayrj

this week- stripped the forms








started a stoop - before
















under that 1000 lbs of decking








no more progress pics yet


----------



## JTVLandscaping

busy day so far...checked on my zero tollerance accounts, caught up on my recorded TV shows, and posted my mowing/cleanup ad on Craigslist. Now I'm bored again.


----------



## plowingkid35

JTVLandscaping;1456449 said:


> busy day so far...checked on my zero tollerance accounts, caught up on my recorded TV shows, and posted my mowing/cleanup ad on Craigslist. Now I'm bored again.


Do you ever get much of a response besides spam off of your craigslist ad?


----------



## JTVLandscaping

haha, this is my first time on Craigslist...so I don't know


----------



## dlstelma

some storm/ winter warning! Only a few inches of the wet stuff by the time I got home, but i'll take it after this poor winter season......thought i'd take a picture or two of the girl:
















.


----------



## Mark13

Plowed snow for about 6 hours. 8" of wet snow. Slept. Then spent time with friends talking about memories and stories and getting pictures and stuff ready for a friends funeral on Wednesday.


----------



## randomb0b123

sorry to hear that man unfortunatley you seem to end up in funerals too often


----------



## AndyTblc

dlstelma;1457013 said:


> some storm/ winter warning! Only a few inches of the wet stuff by the time I got home, but i'll take it after this poor winter season......thought i'd take a picture or two of the girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


We had 5 inches of the heavy wet stuff. I tore up a couple yards pretty good.


----------



## Mark13

randomb0b123;1457166 said:


> sorry to hear that man unfortunatley you seem to end up in funerals too often


Unfortunately I and my group of friends are in funerals to often. She was the 3rd from the same group of friends in 3.5 years to go to a better place. It's sinking in still that she's just a memory from now on.


----------



## randomb0b123

I know what you mean thats an awful feeling I hate it


----------



## Bossman 92

Mark13;1457128 said:


> Plowed snow for about 6 hours. 8" of wet snow. Slept. Then spent time with friends talking about memories and stories and getting pictures and stuff ready for a friends funeral on Wednesday.


Sorry for your loss Mark.


----------



## cwby_ram

Mark13;1457272 said:


> Unfortunately I and my group of friends are in funerals to often. She was the 3rd from the same group of friends in 3.5 years to go to a better place. It's sinking in still that she's just a memory from now on.


Sorry to hear that, bud. Sounds like you've got some good people around you, at least. Keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## Willman940

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## klaus

Condolences Mark.

Finally getting some reasonable snow here.


----------



## 87chevy

I cracked my bellhousing....


----------



## BUFF

87chevy;1457580 said:


> I cracked my bellhousing....


Bummer man, never a fun thing to deal with.......


----------



## South Seneca

We went to Bass Pro and got some trout lures. It's almost time to go fishing here in the Finger Lakes region of the Empire state.


----------



## linycctitan

Yesterday: Sat and watched 5hrs of Daytona 500 rain delay programming for it then to be postponed til noon today.

Today: Getting all my "chores" done before noon so I can watch the race. Good thing I wasn't scheduled to go back to work until tomorrow! lol

Boogity, boogity boogity! Let's go racin' boys!


----------



## South Seneca

Daytona is pushed back again. The latest plan is 7PM tonight.


----------



## fatboyNJ

swapped out my 7.6 unimount for this 8ft pro plus a few weeks ago...now moving the plows to the back yard to make room in the garage for the new quad


----------



## 87chevy

Mark13;1457272 said:


> Unfortunately I and my group of friends are in funerals to often. She was the 3rd from the same group of friends in 3.5 years to go to a better place. It's sinking in still that she's just a memory from now on.


Sorry to hear that bud, went through that right before christmas break....

I went to class today, goto work later and then the great American race!!!!


----------



## IC-Smoke

concrete removal. A buddy of mine is renting both my b2400 and bx24 kubotas to remove concrete from a church gymnasium. I dropped off the bx and took a pic, I should have taken a pic of his terex hr16 with the cab removed (to get in the double door). rops were removed to get the b2400 in the doors!










finished up some framing and just in time for the guys to come spray foam


----------



## 87chevy

She's dicked!!!


----------



## IC-Smoke

experiencing a slight vibration? :laughing:


howd you manage that?


----------



## randomb0b123

im with ic smoke how did you do that???????????


----------



## Dan85

IC-Smoke;1460308 said:


> experiencing a slight vibration? :laughing:


Is that the transmission from Juan Pablo Montoya's car???


----------



## 87chevy

No idea, pushed into a pile, under 5mph and the truck stopped. tried to start it and the wheels spun, clutch was not there.

Fatigue, take care of your equipment boys!! I think theres a broken mount somewhere


----------



## GL&M

Started to take down about 20 pine trees that are approxomately 60-80 feet tall. Fell the easy ones first. The 6 closest to the house need to roped and pulled so they fall away from the house..Stumps get dug out when they are all down. I'll be at it for a while.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Wake yesterday, funeral today....


----------



## linycctitan

Dan85;1460317 said:


> Is that the transmission from Juan Pablo Montoya's car???


:laughing: That was one hell of a wreck! Thank God everyone walked away from that, surely that one will get plenty of air time! Great race though!


----------



## GMD1984

We loaded up and hit the road !!!!


----------



## 87chevy

SnowMatt13;1460689 said:


> Wake yesterday, funeral today....


Condolences for your loss



linycctitan;1460734 said:


> :laughing: That was one hell of a wreck! Thank God everyone walked away from that, surely that one will get plenty of air time! Great race though!


Wonder what's gunna happen with that. If there will be any fines or what not


----------



## alldayrj

swapped he alternator in the 6.br0. this truck does wacky stuff when it dies....


----------



## IC-Smoke

call at 5am from the city that we have a water main break.... ended up being our fire suppression supply line. After waiting for MISS dig to show and mark the lines I started digging! the 4" line was cracked almost completely around.


----------



## JTVLandscaping

I plowed...all day yesterday and most of today, Took a nap and I'll go out and drop salt in a little while.


----------



## CSLC

I mudded half a house....helping a buddy flip a house the other half tomorrow, Can't wait.


----------



## Burkartsplow

*New House Projects*

Well with the lack of snow I have been doing a lot of work on the house we just bought. Here are a few before and after pics from the last couple of months. We have 1 bedroom and 1 office done other 3 bedrooms, 2 baths, basement and we are tearing out the kitchen next fall for a complete renovation in there. 50 year old decor and wallpaper and carpet throughout the house. Thumbs Up


----------



## alldayrj

finished a large stoop, small retaining wall, and a little walkway. sod coming in april


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

alldayrj;1467211 said:


> finished a large stoop, small retaining wall, and a little walkway. sod coming in april


Why didn't you do the little wall/planter with the Chilton?


----------



## alldayrj

not sure what chilton is but thats what they wanted. ruby onyx pavers and a ruby onyx pyzyque wall


----------



## cold_and_tired

alldayrj;1467628 said:


> not sure what chilton is but thats what they wanted. ruby onyx pavers and a ruby onyx pyzyque wall


Doesn't it need handrails?


----------



## grandview

Burk,we need a better pix of the chick.

went to a home show to lot at all the stuff I can't afford!


----------



## trqjnky

installed airbags on my dodge, got the bedliner sprayed. monday brings a 2" lift for one of the old chevy plow trucks. so i can drive it while the dodge gets an oil leak fixed. then the dodge gets a new hood/front fenders (thanks hail).


----------



## vegaman04

Moved 2 cars today and brought this home for a friend.


----------



## alldayrj

cold_and_tired;1467896 said:


> Doesn't it need handrails?


they want PVC rails, still shopping for a color to match the house


----------



## awgolasplowing

put the plow to bed for the summer in hopes it will snow one last time.


----------



## BUFF

awgolasplowing;1469079 said:


> put the plow to bed for the summer in hopes it will snow one last time.


A little early to be hanging it up for the season isn't it?


----------



## cold_and_tired

alldayrj;1468007 said:


> they want PVC rails, still shopping for a color to match the house


That's a cool idea. Would love to see some finished pics.


----------



## KBTConst

Yesterday I started getting my ice cream shop ready to open up next week!


----------



## IC-Smoke

Winter is over, I pulled the toy out of hibernation! Its only been since October 










I didnt expect it to start this easy but the air temp was pretty warm so it didnt have to work hard.



I've got the guys raking stones out of the lawns. We should be on this for the next few days.


----------



## andcon83

Stayed home with a sick 5 year old...


----------



## icl

I bought a plow this year and it doesnt snow. I sign up to be in a Home Show back in December that will take place in March, and the weather is suitable for working. But instead I am now obligated to set up for the show. So that is what I did yesterday.


----------



## linycctitan

Looked at all the "long-range" and "historical" weather data I could find, then decided to guarantee a super rare plowable snowfall for the island!! I took the plow frame off the truck, put my tow hooks and skidplate back on, now I'm ready to hit the trails and beach!!! You're welcome Long Islanders!


----------



## jaydabean13

*7-8 Inches of Wet Springness*

We havent seen more than 2-3" in a long time here. Dumped about 8" of some of the wet Nasty.


----------



## alldayrj

pennsylvania flat rock wall last week, about 70 feet long








more from this customer soon


----------



## IC-Smoke

99* so much for a easy holiday! rubber mulch cleaned up, prep for mulch once they decide what to go with!

Dont flame me for the overloaded trailer, 2nd load and I just went a couple blocks.


----------



## BUFF

IC-Smoke;1479703 said:


> 99* so much for a easy holiday! rubber mulch cleaned up, prep for mulch once they decide what to go with!
> 
> Dont flame me for the overloaded trailer, 2nd load and I just went a couple blocks.


Working on the 4th? Bummer.............


----------



## chevyman51

I worked 18 hrs the 3rd and 14 the 4th


----------



## BUFF

chevyman51;1479729 said:


> I worked 18 hrs the 3rd and 14 the 4th


Well at least you only did a 1/2 day on the 4th:laughing::laughing:
I fired up my smoker then went fishing in the morning, replaced the heater core in my Blazer and got my feed on.


----------



## IC-Smoke

I wasnt going to but heat index today and tomorrow are supposed to be around 110* we've got some inside painting jobs to wrap up so while the guys are doing that Im going to ditch a culvert and put in some lime stone. 

I'm ready for winter! screw this hot stuff


----------



## BUFF

IC-Smoke;1479746 said:


> I wasnt going to but heat index today and tomorrow are supposed to be around 110* we've got some inside painting jobs to wrap up so while the guys are doing that Im going to ditch a culvert and put in some lime stone.
> 
> I'm ready for winter! screw this hot stuff


I don't see how you midwest and east coast guys deal with the humidity, we had some 100+ temps last week with 7-10% humidity and it was still hot, dry heat or not.

The summer solstice has come and gone so winters coming  . In a few weeks plow contracts are going out and it will be snowing soon,


----------



## trqjnky

i put company decals on the lift arm of the 1840 last week. tinkering with the trucks to keep myself busy. if it ever gets below 100 degrees i might paint a few of them. this heat blows!!!!


----------



## IC-Smoke

BUFF;1479747 said:


> I don't see how you midwest and east coast guys deal with the humidity, we had some 100+ temps last week with 7-10% humidity and it was still hot, dry heat or not.
> 
> The summer solstice has come and gone so winters coming  . In a few weeks plow contracts are going out and it will be snowing soon,


haha yeah the humidity sucks! just a change of socks and shirt at lunch to keep from being to miserable!

Be prepared for some high food prices! yields in Michigan are on track to be the worst in years with this drought! I have beans that as of today are 6-8" and a bunch of bare spots on the high grounds. Corn is curled right up and looking extremely sad! :realmad:


----------



## BUFF

IC-Smoke;1479766 said:


> haha yeah the humidity sucks! just a change of socks and shirt at lunch to keep from being to miserable!
> 
> Be prepared for some high food prices! yields in Michigan are on track to be the worst in years with this drought! I have beans that as of today are 6-8" and a bunch of bare spots on the high grounds. Corn is curled right up and looking extremely sad! :realmad:


Everything out here is irrigated from snow-pack in the mountains. We a crap year for snow in the high country 100% of the irrigation water has been allocated for the first time in 40yrs. But yeah it's dry and it's been a bad year for fires in Colorado, probably close to 1/2 million acres have gone up in flames this year and close to 1000 houses.

Monsoon season it starting and we're getting rain in the afternoon and it's starting to cool off. Expected highs for the next three days is in the high 70's.


----------



## plowingkid35

IC-Smoke;1479766 said:


> haha yeah the humidity sucks! just a change of socks and shirt at lunch to keep from being to miserable!
> 
> Be prepared for some high food prices! yields in Michigan are on track to be the worst in years with this drought! I have beans that as of today are 6-8" and a bunch of bare spots on the high grounds. Corn is curled right up and looking extremely sad! :realmad:


I dont know how much that would affect everything, here in mn we are expecting a terrific crop, fields are plenty full and looking amazing


----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog

Cleaned the carbs on this today, also went out on the lake,


----------



## mulcahy mowing

how do you like the bayliner? is that a 195 with the merc V6? I have a 2006 195 and love it!


----------



## IC-Smoke

Picked up a 18" bucket last week and decided to have it sandblasted as well as my 48" ditch bucket. Primed yesterday and shot some paint today.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Summer time & weekends off from Lawn Care.
Went to:
Don't forget to join us tomorrow for our Kayak Demo Day at Parker Dam! This is a free event, open to the public, and a great opportunity to learn about kayaking and try out different boats! The event starts at Noon, and ends at 3 pm. http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/Calendar/view_event.asp?CalendarID=25622&Location=List

Monday, July 16th
Introduction to Rock Climbing
We will be meeting here at the store on Monday at 5pm, then heading to Indian Rocks, where we will teach you the basics of rock climbing, and let you try climbing on some real rocks. If you have climbed before, and would still like to join us, you are welcome! You can just skip the "putting on your harness" and a few other basics, and head straight for the climbing.

Hope to see you all!

Miranda & Steve Putt
Co-Owners, Country Squirrel Outfitters, LLC
3 Main Street
Ridgway, Pennsylvania 15853
Phone: 814-776-6285 
www.countrysquirreloutfitters.com


----------



## BUFF

IC-Smoke;1480346 said:


> Picked up a 18" bucket last week and decided to have it sandblasted as well as my 48" ditch bucket. Primed yesterday and shot some paint today.


That Kubota must be a serious workhorse to handle those bucket.........:laughing::laughing:


----------



## sn95vert

Picked up a mm2 last week, cleaning it up, getting it ready for winter.


----------



## sn95vert

Finished up with the trip springs.










Used Rusto Gloss Black and a thick layer Clear coat


----------



## DareDog

mulcahy mowing;1480073 said:


> how do you like the bayliner? is that a 195 with the merc V6? I have a 2006 195 and love it!


its my buddys boat he just bought it in 09 its got mercruiser v6, so far its been good 1993 20'.5 just replaced all bellows on it last summer.


----------



## DareDog

bought this on ebay saturday night and went out to mass to pick it up on sunday 12 hour round trip was a long day

1975 skidoo 245 rv with a 76 340 motor and 245 rv frame with 440 motor.


----------



## CSLC

Installed my switches in the truck, and ordered tow mirrors. Can't wait for them to come in!!!

Switch Install Linkwesport

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=90657&page=4


----------



## f250harvest

Finished up storm clean up this week and have some extra cash so I got a new tattoo. Gotta go in for one more session for some more shading.


----------



## IC-Smoke

clearing out a few overgrown fence rows. The video isnt real exciting, just trying out the gopro on the backhoe.


----------



## alldayrj

got this big boy on the road finally. A "free" truck turned into 5k of motor parts alone. plus labor. then sanded and painted the bed, cab floor, new boards, lights, the list goes on. but she pulls like an ANIMAL with the new turbo and turned up injector pump on the 466 and 5 speed


----------



## awgolasplowing

alldayrj;1524260 said:


> got this big boy on the road finally. A "free" truck turned into 5k of motor parts alone. plus labor. then sanded and painted the bed, cab floor, new boards, lights, the list goes on. but she pulls like an ANIMAL with the new turbo and turned up injector pump on the 466 and 5 speed


Where is the Plow


----------



## hikeradk

fatheadon1;1356748 said:


> Well i spent the am of my turkey day working on my truck since its been raining all week and this was the first nice weather. Got my new rims an tires on rear brakes done and a fresh oil change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy thanksgiving everyone


What rims do you have there? Looking in updating mine.


----------



## alldayrj

awgolasplowing;1524614 said:


> Where is the Plow


you won't catch me plowing in this dinosaur, feel free to slap one on and I'll rent it to you cheap! better yet I'm accepting offers, I just bought a 2002 International 4300


----------



## f250harvest

Picked up a 91 Scag. Homeowner use since it came off the showroom floor. Has normal wear but nothing serious.All It needs is the an Idler pulley, 2 tires, and im going to repaint the deck. paid $500 for it. Has over $400 worth of new parts that were put in this year. Going to make my money back on this machine in no time.


----------



## fatheadon1

hikeradk;1524747 said:


> What rims do you have there? Looking in updating mine.


they are factory 2008-2010 f250-350 harley wheels


----------



## miderbier

DareDog;1510805 said:


> bought this on ebay saturday night and went out to mass to pick it up on sunday 12 hour round trip was a long day
> 
> 1975 skidoo 245 rv with a 76 340 motor and 245 rv frame with 440 motor.


Sweet RV DareDog. Do you run Vintage?


----------



## leigh

Finally got around to modifying an old 12" trenching bucket to fit bobcat x-change system.They wanted over a grand for a new one!Total cost-175$ for adapter 5$ for paint,10$ for demo blades!


----------



## Mike S

Bucket looks good.

Today I tested my snow blower for my skid steer on some leafs today! Should of took a vid or some pics, I think im on to some thing. LOL!


----------



## leigh

Mike S;1528540 said:


> Bucket looks good.
> 
> Today I tested my snow blower for my skid steer on some leafs today! Should of took a vid or some pics, I think im on to some thing. LOL!


It will be usefull especially if we have a winter like last year!


----------



## birddseedd

scrolling down for about a 3rd of a sec i thought that guy was urinating...

i pulled weeds today. noone wants to see pictures of that.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

nice job on the bucket


----------



## White Gardens

I played pocket pool.



......


----------



## RdTeK

Got the tractor ready to roll.


----------



## leigh

White Gardens;1528742 said:


> I played pocket pool.
> 
> ......


If we have a winter like last year you won't be the only one!


----------



## birddseedd

RdTeK;1528812 said:


> Got the tractor ready to roll.


ur neck must hurt with that thing


----------



## RdTeK

Not bad.....the first couple of trips out gets it loosened up for the season.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

that tractor must move some snow


----------



## Grumpydave

Put up 500' of wooden snow fence...wishful thinking...


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Installed the finishing touch on my plow project.... Fisher was kind enough to supply a new sticker kit for my 8'6" mm2. 
I also put in an HID kit in the new Intensifires.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

plow looks great


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i hauled a load of scrap


----------



## birddseedd

must have been a heavy load if you had to have it on a trailer AND in a 2nd truck bed.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

9300 lbs of junk


----------



## birddseedd

did you not get it. or just think my silly comment wasnt funny?


----------



## leigh

Installed the finishing touch on my plow project.... Fisher was kind enough to supply a new sticker kit for my 8'6" mm2. 
I also put in an HID kit in the new Intensifires. 
Plow looks good! Noticed that the power and ground wires on the motor are the opposite of mine.Weird


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

birddseedd;1529568 said:


> did you not get it. or just think my silly comment wasnt funny?


i got it now i guess i took a dumb pill today


----------



## birddseedd

:laughing:


......



Thumbs Up



......








.....


----------



## leigh

Morrissey snow removal;1529564 said:


> 9300 lbs of junk


Nice! 1000$ ?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Leigh...I'm not sure why it's different... It works though... Thank you for the comments... I worked hard on it. It looks pretty damn good in person and on the truck.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

leigh;1529597 said:


> Nice! 1000$ ?


just under 1000$ nice lttile pay day


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Morrissey snow removal;1529534 said:


> i hauled a load of scrap


Is that pic on 190 south? Also the chassis on top looks like it was a 99-03 F250 or 350??


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

yes 190 south 2 where 96 f350s the topp was a 02 f350


----------



## White Gardens

OK, so I seriously got some work done today.



















Finished installing the hitching post at this place and actually finished up another big/little project in Bloomington.

...........


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

nice job! is that step ingraved to?


----------



## BUFF

Morrissey snow removal;1529722 said:


> nice job! is that step ingraved to?


Looks like it says "No Horses"


----------



## birddseedd

ok i dont get it. where does it lead to? theres no step to get down and not enough room to put out a chair to enjoy whatever view is there


----------



## BUFF

birddseedd;1529742 said:


> ok i dont get it. where does it lead to? theres no step to get down and not enough room to put out a chair to enjoy whatever view is there


Back in the day of using horse for transportation the idea was for the vertically challenged to use the landing as a step up to the stirrups. This is why the hitching post are in the proximity of it.


----------



## birddseedd

ya you did use that word didnt ya. heck if im paying attention. its midnight. looks good. did you wood glue the blocks together?


----------



## ByDesign

How are the post connected/anchored?


----------



## White Gardens

Morrissey snow removal;1529722 said:


> nice job! is that step ingraved to?


Yes, I had a local monument/stone engraver do it.



BUFF;1529735 said:


> Looks like it says "No Horses"


Augstin. (spanish form of Augustine) Original owner of the property in 1860.



birddseedd;1529742 said:


> ok i dont get it. where does it lead to? theres no step to get down and not enough room to put out a chair to enjoy whatever view is there


Hitching Post Ledge



BUFF;1529747 said:


> Back in the day of using horse for transportation the idea was for the vertically challenged to use the landing as a step up to the stirrups. This is why the hitching post are in the proximity of it.


Yep. And don't forget it was for the ladies to get off the wagons and coaches without getting in the mud and walk up to the house.



ByDesign;1529753 said:


> How are the post connected/anchored?


Threaded stock about 9" down into the core and concrete anchoring adhesive used to hold them in place. The post are functional. The cores of the retaining block are also filled with concrete.

135 pics are on my Facebook page of all the work we've done there in 5 years, or you can go to lawnsite and check out photos and explanations there. More photos of the property along with installation photos of that particular ledge. It is the second one we've done out there.

http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=392200

https://www.facebook.com/Whitegardens

................


----------



## BUFF

WG the walk is a nice imrpovement and it looks like a great property to have. 
If they're "Horse" people they can be a little squerrily at times but the do like to spend money on what they want.
I've dabble in stone work some and do enjoy it but the on your knees and bending over gets real old after a few hours.


----------



## White Gardens

Actually they aren't horse people but they do have an interest in preserving the history of the property. The original post and ledges were concrete, and I haven't bee able to varify when that work was done. I do have a picture from 1903 that you can make out the concrete post that we just replaced. If you click on the lawnsite link, that photo is in there.


----------



## White Gardens

I meant to say lawnsite, auto correct on my phone sucks. Actually was able to correct it on my phone.


----------



## BUFF

White Gardens;1529770 said:


> Actually they aren't horse people but they do have an interest in preserving the history of the property. The original post and ledges were concrete, and I haven't bee able to varify when that work was done. I do have a picture from 1903 that you can make out the concrete post that we just replaced. If you click on the lawnsite link, that photo is in there.


Well that's even better if there are no hay burners to get in you way.

Went through your pic's, thats' something I do a crap job of most of the time.

Whats going to suck is we're going to have our fill in work all done by Xmas, then what?


----------



## leigh

Very nice!


----------



## White Gardens

BUFF;1529778 said:


> Whats going to suck is we're going to have our fill in work all done by Xmas, then what?


Let the seasonal contracts pay out. 

..................


----------



## RdTeK

Morrissey snow removal;1529401 said:


> that tractor must move some snow


Yes....it has no problem with snow......with the 92" blower, 125 driveways takes roughly 4 hrs on a 15-20cm snowfall.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

thats nice then u dont have piles everywhere like a plow


----------



## RdTeK

Morrissey snow removal;1529984 said:


> thats nice then u dont have piles everywhere like a plow


Not too bad....usually a small pile in front of the garage door, depending on snowfall....would love a PXPL blower....cleans up nice.

http://www.pronovost.qc.ca/pxpla.html


----------



## f250harvest

Got bored and repainted the new mower I bought last week..

Before









After


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

looks good


----------



## A&J Landscaping

looks good


----------



## birddseedd

i shoveled 7 yards of rock today. 4 to 6 inches thick. looks great.


----------



## leigh

Final grading and power raking on a back yard recording studio job.Seed and mulch hay tommorow,what month is this?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

do u like the rock rake? we just rake eveything out with the harley rake


----------



## leigh

Morrissey snow removal;1531391 said:


> do u like the rock rake? we just rake eveything out with the harley rake


I was impressed. Haven't used one in years and it worked like a dream.Had to figure out the best angle to tilt bucket.After 10 minutes i was up to speed. Funny,I've owned 50% of it for the last 5 years or so and this was the first time I saw it ! It was stored at my friends shop.Have to bring welder on site and weld a repair link on one of the chains and weld one end of a tooth bar back onto chain but overall in great shape ,wasn't used very much.Never used a harley rake,pros and cons of both.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i do like the rock hound cause they pick up the rocks and crap in the loam


----------



## birddseedd

thats one big ****** power rake!


----------



## peteo1

birddseedd;1531574 said:


> thats one big ****** power rake!


If you're doing a lawn reconstruction, its worth it to use a harley rake to take the sod out and then rockhound.


----------



## birddseedd

i has no skid steer  i really want one. was putting out 8 yards of rock. took all freakin day.


----------



## peteo1

Rent and charge accordingly bird.


----------



## birddseedd

peteo1;1531683 said:


> Rent and charge accordingly bird.


i do when i need the equipment


----------



## BUFF

birddseedd;1531729 said:


> i do when i need the equipment


Bucking 8yards of rock seems like a need.......


----------



## birddseedd

BUFF;1531757 said:


> Bucking 8yards of rock seems like a need.......


if i did it more than once a year i would agree.


----------



## BUFF

birddseedd;1531780 said:


> if i did it more than once a year i would agree.


I think you've missed what's being said, Work the rental cost of a skid in to the job price or the cost to sub out the skid work. 
I take on jobs that i don't have the equipment for, depending on the job and equipment needs I rent or sub it out and that cost is passed on through the bid. 
In my area you can get a skid with a good operator from $60-75 per hour with a 2 hour min.


----------



## birddseedd

BUFF;1531787 said:


> I think you've missed what's being said, Work the rental cost of a skid in to the job price or the cost to sub out the skid work.
> I take on jobs that i don't have the equipment for, depending on the job and equipment needs I rent or sub it out and that cost is passed on through the bid.
> In my area you can get a skid with a good operator from $60-75 per hour with a 2 hour min.


I understand. it jsut happens that at the moment i have the time to do it by hand. if i did not have the time, and i would be taking time away form other jobs, i would be loosing money and not renting equipment woudl be a dumb decision


----------



## alldayrj

8 yards of rock? You should have been swept up and home by 12


----------



## birddseedd

alldayrj;1531963 said:


> 8 yards of rock? You should have been swept up and home by 12


There was more to do than that. that was just how much rock i had.


----------



## blazer_kid

Slept 2 1/2 hours then filled tender for 8 hours then washed trucks and houses for an hour then went home ate showered went to work and waiting to get done to go out to the company x-mas party and drink.


----------



## BossPlow2010

I read two seperate threads on this site and now I want to smash my computer.


----------



## birddseedd

BossPlow2010;1532185 said:


> I read two seperate threads on this site and now I want to smash my computer.


retupmoc ym hsams ot tnaw i won dna etis siht no sdaerht etarepes owt daer i


----------



## BUFF

birddseedd;1532190 said:


> retupmoc ym hsams ot tnaw i won dna etis siht no sdaerht etarepes owt daer i


Hey Bird I see you found the spell check button........Thumbs Up


----------



## birddseedd

BUFF;1532217 said:


> Hey Bird I see you found the spell check button........Thumbs Up


google chromes spell check is not as good as google.com


----------



## BUFF

birddseedd;1532295 said:


> google chromes spell check is not as good as google.com


Alrighty then.


----------



## trustyrusty

Went and had a new plow mounted on my work truck.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Trusty...that post is worthless without PIX!!!


----------



## BUFF

07PSDCREW;1532368 said:


> Trusty...that post is worthless without PIX!!!


Yeah what he said


----------



## trustyrusty

I got home after dark otherwise you'd see a pic. Maybe tomorrow if I have time.


----------



## leigh

I drove by Trusty's place and snapped a secret photo of his new plow.He's been holding back. All set for "plow wars", lookout lowballers!


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Ha ha ha ha. That's funny Leigh ...


----------



## trustyrusty

07PSDCREW;1532368 said:


> Trusty...that post is worthless without PIX!!!


OK, here ya go.

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1532762&postcount=4547


----------



## awgolasplowing

Had to pick up a ton of pellets. I think I should put some F-450 badges ot this rig, 1 ton of weight in the bed and air in the front air srpings, it barely sags in the rear.wesport:


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Thanks TRUSTY! Looks good. Awgolasplowing, I do the same with mine.. No helpers or air springs... Just picked up the first ton of the season a few weeks ago. A year ago, I got a deal on pellets and had to buy two or more tons.... I took home both pallets in one trip! They love the weight.


----------



## birddseedd

i want a big truck...


----------



## Willman940

awgolasplowing;1533312 said:


> Had to pick up a ton of pellets. I think I should put some F-450 badges ot this rig, 1 ton of weight in the bed and air in the front air srpings, it barely sags in the rear.wesport:


No, just no. It's an F250 with airbags and springs......not an F450.....


----------



## Stik208

birddseedd;1533392 said:


> i want a big truck...


So buy one, everyone can get an auto loan.


----------



## birddseedd

Stik208;1533581 said:


> So buy one, everyone can get an auto loan.


I know. got mine the day i got my bankrupsy discharge papers. (wife spent a month or two in the hospital) unfortunatly i was unaware of what my full needs would be.

hopefully i will make it big and wont need a loan again  thats the idea.


----------



## randomb0b123

the only way youll ever make it big is by going to mcdonalds 5x a day


----------



## birddseedd

randomb0b123;1533662 said:


> the only way youll ever make it big is by going to mcdonalds 5x a day


that was unnecessary


----------



## randomb0b123

birddseedd;1533663 said:


> that was unnecessary


so is every single post that you make so its ok for me to have one.


----------



## birddseedd

do you really have to ruin this thread? it was going good until you came in with the attitude...


----------



## randomb0b123

YOU ruined the thread, any thread you post in is ruined because it has been tainted with useless information and pointless questions


----------



## birddseedd

sigh. this is pointless. im done with you


----------



## randomb0b123

i hope your done with plowing too.


----------



## WilliamOak

randomb0b123;1533691 said:


> i hope your done with plowing too.


Every day I wish more and more that PS had. "Like" button. I would like the **** out of this.


----------



## wideout

^^^^^^^^^^^:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## leigh

Parked the equipment and worked like a gentleman for a change.


----------



## birddseedd

that second one is a little crooked.:laughing:


----------



## leigh

birddseedd;1537661 said:


> that second one is a little crooked.:laughing:


Shhh. As long as the check clears.


----------



## Polarismalibu

This is what this week consisted of for me payup


----------



## peteo1

Must be nice. It's been around 40 here. Maybe next week.


----------



## birddseedd

Polarismalibu;1537688 said:


> This is what this week consisted of for me payup


:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## leigh

Polarismalibu;1537688 said:


> This is what this week consisted of for me payup


Nice!That's what it's all about.The checks from our 8" storm Nov 7 started rolling in last week.Great when early season storms come along.Great for cash flow! Don't spend it all in one place.


----------



## birddseedd

why wont it snow:crying:


----------



## trustyrusty

leigh;1537759 said:


> Nice!That's what it's all about.The checks from our 8" storm Nov 7 started rolling in last week.Great when early season storms come along.Great for cash flow! Don't spend it all in one place.


Last week everyone was panicking because it just wouldn't snow, and now you're calling it an early storm. Aren't we humans funny when you think about it?


----------



## Stik208

birddseedd;1537804 said:


> why wont it snow:crying:


Because your mortgage depends on it.


----------



## birddseedd

Stik208;1538002 said:


> Because your mortgage depends on it.


hangs his head. it is true. at least they are willing to modify it so ill be able to get threw the winter. esspicialy if unemployment gets extended.

oh. and i did cleanup today.... why am i still doing cleanups in december... i dont even like cleanups


----------



## McG_Landscaping

I painted my insert to put a barrier between the metal and the salt


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

looks good


----------



## ducaticorse

Did a walk through and posted stakes


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i was lazy and sat on the couch


----------



## ducaticorse

McG_Landscaping;1538027 said:


> I painted my insert to put a barrier between the metal and the salt


How do you like the dump insert. Ive been mulling around the idea of getting one, or converting my bed to a utility.


----------



## McG_Landscaping

ducaticorse;1538102 said:


> How do you like the dump insert. Ive been mulling around the idea of getting one, or converting my bed to a utility.


Its been a life saver! It takes me a minute to dump grass instead of shoveling for an hour. I got a steal on craigslist and had the cylinder rebuilt. Its not the straightest but it gets the job done. Also I just had 2 rear leafs added to each side and it sits much nicer now


----------



## Stik208

birddseedd;1538020 said:


> hangs his head. it is true. at least they are willing to modify it so ill be able to get threw the winter. esspicialy if *unemployment gets extended*.
> 
> oh. and i did cleanup today.... why am i still doing cleanups in december... i dont even like cleanups


Unemployment, whats that???????


----------



## CashinH&P

Stik208;1538111 said:


> Unemployment, whats that???????


If I could "like" this post I would!


----------



## birddseedd

McG_Landscaping;1538108 said:


> Its been a life saver! It takes me a minute to dump grass instead of shoveling for an hour. I got a steal on craigslist and had the cylinder rebuilt. Its not the straightest but it gets the job done. Also I just had 2 rear leafs added to each side and it sits much nicer now


had my old boss with a built up utility trailer build a kind of "catcher" in the front of the trailer. only cost a few for metal and a chain and we would hook up to a block or a tractor and just drive forward pulling them out.

i want to do a simular thing with a large enclosed but with pulleys and wenches.

alot of guys around here simply use garbage trucks. might be better as it can compress the leaves.


----------



## McG_Landscaping

birddseedd;1538267 said:


> had my old boss with a built up utility trailer build a kind of "catcher" in the front of the trailer. only cost a few for metal and a chain and we would hook up to a block or a tractor and just drive forward pulling them out.
> 
> i want to do a simular thing with a large enclosed but with pulleys and wenches.
> 
> alot of guys around here simply use garbage trucks. might be better as it can compress the leaves.


its much easier to have a dump insert. i usually fill it at least once a week with grass clippings and I do a lot of dirt work/stone so its perfect until i buy a dump


----------



## birddseedd

McG_Landscaping;1538286 said:


> its much easier to have a dump insert. i usually fill it at least once a week with grass clippings and I do a lot of dirt work/stone so its perfect until i buy a dump


woudl be very usefull. i woudl love to have one myself. the enclosed trailer i described woudl only be fore leaves tho


----------



## OC&D

birddseedd;1538267 said:


> i want to do a simular thing with a large enclosed but with pulleys and wenches.


Wenches? That's a great idea! I'm gonna hire me some wenches to get after my work from now on! If I'm lucky they'll pick up some beer for me on their way home.


----------



## birddseedd

OC&D;1538381 said:


> Wenches? That's a great idea! I'm gonna hire me some wenches to get after my work from now on! If I'm lucky they'll pick up some beer for me on their way home.


oh ha! ha! 

winch

i think i was real tired when i wrote that one.


----------



## randomb0b123

today i typed up a big long list of excuses for when people question my completely brain dead meaningless posts where i misspell 3/4 of the words. this way i dont have to try to remember them. trying to think too much can really mess me up.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

During my shower this morning.. The water started to slow down....almost to a dribble out of the shower head. I got dressed thinking, wow what's up with that??
Then I remembered I hadn't changed the filter on my inline housing in a while. I gathered the necessary items to change it and was shocked when I opened it up. 
Below is what I found. It's never looked like that before. Anyone else have well water with rusty looking crap in it? Maybe my pump tank is junk? 
New and old filter:


----------



## birddseedd

turtle pooping in the well?


----------



## leigh

Yikes, hope you've been drinking bottled water! Might want to take a look in mirror and see if your growing a second head


----------



## 07PSDCREW

leigh;1538893 said:


> Yikes, hope you've been drinking bottled water! Might want to take a look in mirror and see if your growing a second head


Ha ha ha... . We use the Britta filter on the tap water. I'd noticed water pressure down lately but never thought of this as the cause. Oh well... I'm back up and running again anyway. I'll just keep a better eye on the filter.


----------



## IC-Smoke

had a buddy come over yesterday and we put up the star on the silo.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Need a night time pic! That looks cool!


----------



## ducaticorse

Filled a c-can with 20 yd of salt. Staked out a cpl accounts


----------



## ducaticorse

ic-smoke;1539032 said:


> had a buddy come over yesterday and we put up the star on the silo.


nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DieselSlug

Nice pictures!


----------



## randomb0b123




----------



## birddseedd

im confused. that ur new plow?


----------



## randomb0b123

dosent take much to confuse you.


----------



## DieselSlug

That looks like one clean older Ram bob!


----------



## leigh

Nice sidewalk rig!


----------



## leolkfrm

borrowed the neighbors man lift...hanging florescent and metal halide light in the old barn....bought t-5 6 buld for the new one!


----------



## Burkartsplow

Was out and about yesterday and came across this island that has more stakes on it then I put on some large parking lots i service. It is one of those odd shape islands but "cmon man" that is a little over the top.


----------



## Mark13

The guy putting the stakes in was probably getting paid per stake.


----------



## hammerstein

Had a scheduling conflict in my truck washing business so I had to go out and wash trucks yesterday. This was a beer distributor we wash, they have about 20 of these.


----------



## BC Handyman

so I guess queston 1 is do you drink beer? & if so that brand? then next queston is do you get free beer?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Please tell me you don't let them leave without taking a beer or twelve.


----------



## randomb0b123

DieselSlug;1540980 said:


> That looks like one clean older Ram bob!


ya it is really clean. i got lots of hate when i bought it lots of people telling me how nice it was and clean and awesome and bla bla bla and i told them ya i bought it to plow and they get fumed


----------



## birddseedd

i bought a wheel bearing today.


----------



## grandview

You need a new wheel barrow?


----------



## ducaticorse

Continued to stare out my window and wish all the rain we've been having since Sunday was snow....


----------



## birddseedd

grandview;1541497 said:


> You need a new wheel barrow?


yes i do actualy..but the hub assembly is for my dodge


----------



## hammerstein

BC Handyman;1541404 said:


> so I guess queston 1 is do you drink beer? & if so that brand? then next queston is do you get free beer?


I like all beer and nothing taste better than free beer


----------



## hammerstein

2006Sierra1500;1541411 said:


> Please tell me you don't let them leave without taking a beer or twelve.


Their dumpster would make you cry. I've seen them throw pallets of beer in it before.


----------



## McG_Landscaping

I drove 8 hours round trip to buy a v box


----------



## 07PSDCREW

McG_Landscaping;1541625 said:


> I drove 8 hours round trip to buy a v box


Ummm....PIX????


----------



## McG_Landscaping

07PSDCREW;1541648 said:


> Ummm....PIX????


in my thread. link in my sig


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Ohh ok. I don't get to see sigs on mobile...  
I'll be sure to check it out later on the pc. 
Thanks


----------



## McG_Landscaping

07PSDCREW;1541653 said:


> Ohh ok. I don't get to see sigs on mobile...
> I'll be sure to check it out later on the pc.
> Thanks


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.p...ghlight=mcginn

sorry! heres the link


----------



## magnum1

*Home for he holidays*

Just returned home to ID for the holidays an 804 mi. trip from Williston ND. ( 12 hr. drive ) Merry Christmas from Magnum Construction to all you snow removal technicians. We hope you have a successful and productive 2013.


----------



## IC-Smoke

Got a ticket from the DOT, no med card, window tint, And a couple warnings, wrong fire extinguisher, no decals on truck, and no triangles. One of the employees took the photo... thats how close I was.


----------



## DieselSlug

Wrapped some gifts for the girlfriend!


----------



## birddseedd

IC-Smoke;1542256 said:


> Got a ticket from the DOT, no med card, window tint, And a couple warnings, wrong fire extinguisher, no decals on truck, and no triangles. One of the employees took the photo... thats how close I was.


where do you live. here in michigan dot isnt even required untill 26001 lbs.

today... i tried replacing my wheel hub... come to find out... the joins are pressed in. i have no way of removing them without destroying them. so i get to pay someone else 100 bucks to do it...


----------



## grandview

Best be checking that weight bird.


----------



## grandview

IC-Smoke;1542256 said:


> Got a ticket from the DOT, no med card, window tint, And a couple warnings, wrong fire extinguisher, no decals on truck, and no triangles. One of the employees took the photo... thats how close I was.


What kind of fire extinguisher they want? Could you of faked as saying your a private individual and not a company?


----------



## peteo1

birddseedd;1542320 said:


> where do you live. here in michigan dot isnt even required untill 26001 lbs.
> 
> today... i tried replacing my wheel hub... come to find out... the joins are pressed in. i have no way of removing them without destroying them. so i get to pay someone else 100 bucks to do it...


If you're replacing the wheel bearing assembly you shouldn't have to do a thing with the ball joints, unless I misinterpreted your post which is entirely possible. I just did the whole front of my truck, what exactly are you working on doing?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

IC-Smoke;1542256 said:


> Got a ticket from the DOT, no med card, window tint, And a couple warnings, wrong fire extinguisher, no decals on truck, and no triangles. One of the employees took the photo... thats how close I was.


What the hell is that roundish red thing on top of the police truck?? Looks to be a light??


----------



## McG_Landscaping

birddseedd;1542320 said:


> where do you live. here in michigan dot isnt even required untill 26001 lbs.
> 
> today... i tried replacing my wheel hub... come to find out... the joins are pressed in. i have no way of removing them without destroying them. so i get to pay someone else 100 bucks to do it...


i could tell by the light on the police suv that hes from michigan. i dont even live there and i know they run that stupid old rotator


----------



## KBTConst

McG_Landscaping;1542507 said:


> i could tell by the light on the police suv that hes from michigan. i dont even live there and i know they run that stupid old rotator


All the older state police have the rotatory light but the newer ones have LED light bulbs but they all still have the big red bubble


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Ha !! Sorry to seem ignorant McG... I've just never seen one like that. Last time I saw something like that was in smokey and the bandit movie. Here in Mass they are all unmarked with no external lights or they have LED strobe light bars.
The lights are blue on cops and red for fire.


----------



## McG_Landscaping

07PSDCREW;1542558 said:


> Ha !! Sorry to seem ignorant McG... I've just never seen one like that. Last time I saw something like that was in smokey and the bandit movie. Here in Mass they are all unmarked with no external lights or they have LED strobe light bars.
> The lights are blue on cops and red for fire.


My comment wasnt directed to you. rather to birdseed. He lives in michigan and has never seen a car like that? i used to visit michigan once a year and I know thats michigan police. I wouldnt expect you to know that!


----------



## birddseedd

McG_Landscaping;1542507 said:


> i could tell by the light on the police suv that hes from michigan. i dont even live there and i know they run that stupid old rotator


I dont really travel out of Michigan. if they are different or same in other states, i simply wouldn't know since i never go there.


----------



## birddseedd

peteo1;1542474 said:


> If you're replacing the wheel bearing assembly you shouldn't have to do a thing with the ball joints, unless I misinterpreted your post which is entirely possible. I just did the whole front of my truck, what exactly are you working on doing?


the axle gets in the way of the bolts holding the bearing assembly on. have to remove the part the assembly bolts to so the axle will come out.


----------



## Banksy

MI state police have the ugliest cars ever. That one light is so stupid looking I can barely take it seriously as a police car. Blue for cops and red for fire. Any other way is just wrong.


----------



## IC-Smoke

birddseedd;1542320 said:


> where do you live. here in michigan dot isnt even required untill 26001 lbs.


Birdseed I am in Hudson, Michigan you can see the Michigan emblem on the side of the weigh masters door.



grandview;1542335 said:


> What kind of fire extinguisher they want? Could you of faked as saying your a private individual and not a company?


Truck is in company name, I was screwed as soon as I handed over the paper work. They want the class B minimum extinguisher with the read out dial on it. just by chance I had the small one without the dial. But my 06 of course has the right one in it.

Here is a photo from Michigan State Police's facebook page from the Hurricane Sandy mission:


----------



## birddseedd

IC-Smoke;1542838 said:


> Birdseed I am in Hudson, Michigan you can see the Michigan emblem on the side of the weigh masters door.


i didnt really look at it that hard. just saw (insert deflamitory statement about the police force of choice)

today i painted the back side of my edge


----------



## 07PSDCREW

IC-Smoke;1542838 said:


> you can see the Michigan emblem on the side of the weigh masters door.


 Are they really called the Weigh Master?

Over here it's Truck Team.


----------



## peteo1

birddseedd;1542778 said:


> the axle gets in the way of the bolts holding the bearing assembly on. have to remove the part the assembly bolts to so the axle will come out.


The easiest way is to unhook the tie rods and just turn the hub by hand left or right till you can get a socket in there. A universal joint for your ratchet helps too. They tend to seize with all the heat cycles so make sure you never seize the $#!t out of them for next time.


----------



## KBTConst

Banksy;1542788 said:


> MI state police have the ugliest cars ever. That one light is so stupid looking I can barely take it seriously as a police car. Blue for cops and red for fire. Any other way is just wrong.


But that BIG red bubble makes it easy to see them at a distance.Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

07PSDCREW;1542558 said:


> Ha !! Sorry to seem ignorant McG... I've just never seen one like that. Last time I saw something like that was in smokey and the bandit movie. Here in Mass they are all unmarked with no external lights or they have LED strobe light bars.
> The lights are blue on cops and red for fire.


That top one is pretty nice looking....starting to see the "poor excuse of an SUV Explorers" around here too.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

IC-Smoke;1542838 said:


> Birdseed I am in Hudson, Michigan you can see the Michigan emblem on the side of the weigh masters door.
> 
> Truck is in company name, I was screwed as soon as I handed over the paper work. They want the class B minimum extinguisher with the read out dial on it. just by chance I had the small one without the dial. But my 06 of course has the right one in it.
> 
> Here is a photo from Michigan State Police's facebook page from the Hurricane Sandy mission:


Please tell me they don't use that thing on the hood to tell you to stop....or do they throw it at you like a tomahawk and hope it gets stuck to your hood.....:laughing:


----------



## birddseedd

peteo1;1542997 said:


> The easiest way is to unhook the tie rods and just turn the hub by hand left or right till you can get a socket in there. A universal joint for your ratchet helps too. They tend to seize with all the heat cycles so make sure you never seize the $#!t out of them for next time.


I did. there's no way a socket would fit.

the michigan poice are real into doing thigns old school. that is why they still use the bulb, its old. they dont use cages or anything. if they have to thell tie your cuffs in the door. i guess they give people respect aswell.


----------



## DieselSlug

Our police cars are starting to have very thin lights on the top so they are difficult to pick out from a distance. Now they are even omitting the lights on top of the cars and just have them in behind the grille or back window.


----------



## Dstosh

Put new mile marker hubs in my F-450 dump


----------



## 07PSDCREW

I hooked up a friend with a rotted oil pan on a 2005 F150 with a new pan and gasket. He had a bad leak in the pan caused from a scrape from a rock...and then the scrape rusted and rotted. Now he won't be leaking oil on the purdy white stuff if we ever get it.


----------



## hedhunter9

Almost finished the pond i built for the wife. Too many tons of rocks !


----------



## 07PSDCREW

hedhunter9;1543704 said:


> Almost finished the pond i built for the wife. Too many tons of rocks !


Well that's pretty damn cool..!


----------



## magnum1

IC-Smoke;1542256 said:


> Got a ticket from the DOT, no med card, window tint, And a couple warnings, wrong fire extinguisher, no decals on truck, and no triangles. One of the employees took the photo... thats how close I was.


Funny you should mention DOT, On my way back to ID. from ND I was also had a parlay
with Mr. DOT, at Whitehall MT.. Was given a citation for no log book,Warning ticket for no med. card, no DOT #'s, , no co. name on doors, no battery in emergancy brake away, loose chains on skid steers, no rear marking lights, no reflective tape on rear of trailer,
Went thought a complete DOT check. did not so well
They shut me down for 10 hrs. Merry Christmas


----------



## magnum1

Idaho State Police. They love their Chargers ( speaking of DOT ) If you cross state lines or travel over 100 mi. from your home base to do any commercial projects you are required ( even if you are under 26,001 lbs. ) to follow CDL requirements


----------



## leigh

Pulled a couple of stumps ( discovered the limit of my bobcat 335).


----------



## IC-Smoke

07PSDCREW;1542994 said:


> Are they really called the Weigh Master?
> 
> Over here it's Truck Team.


Offically they are "Motor carrier officers" but Weigh Master, or, DOT officer, are a couple normal terms. I robbed the photo off Mich. State Police's FB page but you can tell the DOT officers from the rest since it says "Commercial Vehicle Enforcement" in the back quarter panels.












2006Sierra1500;1543072 said:


> Please tell me they don't use that thing on the hood to tell you to stop....or do they throw it at you like a tomahawk and hope it gets stuck to your hood.....:laughing:


lol nah its more of a nostalgic thing these days

1956









ok ok back to the what did you do today program! I was hoping for a salting event but nothing froze up and we just got some flurries and good wind. nothing stuck


----------



## BossPlow2010

What is wrong with having only one light on top? It makes drivers concentrate more on the road than the pretty lights. Around here, local pd covers the local roads, and MSP covers the highways, so the one beacon on top makes sense.


----------



## cretebaby

magnum1;1543741 said:


> View attachment 119882
> Idaho State Police. They love their Chargers ( speaking of DOT ) If you cross state lines or travel over 100 mi. from your home base to do any commercial projects you are required ( even if you are under 26,001 lbs. ) to follow CDL requirements


No you don't.


----------



## birddseedd

today i put my backdragblades.com blade on


----------



## DareDog




----------



## grandview

DareDog;1544956 said:


>


what you waiting for? Spring? Go plow!


----------



## Chineau

Network
Painted this old girl primer.tymusic


----------



## leolkfrm

yesterday plowed, shoveled, salted
today, touched up sidewalks with shovel, salted
finally $$$$...payup
Now the boss has to share the seasonal checks...lol..:laughing:
ps, a 30" snow plow shovel is great for touch up but tough on an old guy if 6"of snow


----------



## DareDog

IMG]http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g272/skidoo_01/Doo%203/IMG_0172.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Cleaned up the T-800.....it will get dirty the first load of grain it hauls next week but it sure looks pretty sitting in the shop.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

I picked up a Back rack and toolbox combo for 100$ today off Clist. Anyone know what I need to mount it up? The prev. owner kinda hacked his onto his 2010 truck and it was shaky....


----------



## rocksbite

I'm sitting at home listening to local plows out making money. Turns out our site that is 20 mins away must be in a warm spot because they got rain.


----------



## birddseedd

rocksbite;1546826 said:


> I'm sitting at home listening to local plows out making money. Turns out our site that is 20 mins away must be in a warm spot because they got rain.


i feel your pain


----------



## eatonpaving

*sitting in traffic..*

sitting in traffic, trying to get to my lots to salt...


----------



## birddseedd

wish i could plow


----------



## eatonpaving

birddseedd;1546965 said:


> wish i could plow


no snow in kzoo yet.....you guys allways get it....


----------



## birddseedd

not the last few years. basicialy starting when i started plowing


----------



## eatonpaving

birddseedd;1546972 said:


> not the last few years. basicialy starting when i started plowing


it will come...its been to long without a good amount of snow....jan and feb are gonna be the months to watch...artic front is dipping way low...so the lake snow will kick in.....


----------



## randomb0b123

got the bed on. i sold the steel bed so i had to get this on to have something to drive. the hoist hasnt arrived yet so that will probably have to wait til spring


----------



## birddseedd

eatonpaving;1546978 said:


> it will come...its been to long without a good amount of snow....jan and feb are gonna be the months to watch...artic front is dipping way low...so the lake snow will kick in.....


last year i did a landscape in feburary  iv got 1 month to make 6 grand....


----------



## 04WhiteSport

8 to 10" predicted tonight in Indy. Loaded up with salt and coffee. Ready for a 24 to 30 hour push!


----------



## BC Handyman

04WhiteSport;1547273 said:


> 8 to 10" predicted tonight in Indy. Loaded up with salt and coffee. Ready for a 24 to 30 hour push!


Good luck, hope you get a good few pushes in.


----------



## DareDog




----------



## birddseedd

i made 505 dollars plowing today, gonna take a nap and make 30 more


----------



## BC Handyman

good job bird, I'm guessing thats before expences huh? I just did up most(almost all) snow invoices for Dec & I'll say I'm very happy with what I'll getting from this months hard work in invoices/payments. Took me 2 days to do invoices. I wish I had an accountant, a cute one, with a short skirt.


----------



## BC Handyman

Also I like your new signature Bird, lol old one was good too though.


----------



## jhall22guitar

BC Handyman;1548823 said:


> good job bird, I'm guessing thats before expences huh? I just did up most(almost all) snow invoices for Dec & I'll say I'm very happy with what I'll getting from this months hard work in invoices/payments. Took me 2 days to do invoices. I wish I had an accountant, a cute one, with a short skirt.


Dont we all? Thumbs Up

I sat on my ass wondering why the hell we wont get any snow :realmad:

Daredog: love the snowmobiles! I wish I had a bigger one, we just have a 370 from when I was 7. Someone stole our 600 after it broke when I was 8... oh well.


----------



## leigh

Made a mess in my brothers yard,then plowed slush( had to plow fast,it was melting fast)
Have to go now and buy 6" sewer pipe and a couple ferncos to fix the "nicked sewer line :crying:


----------



## BC Handyman

leigh;1548829 said:


> Made a mess in my brothers yard,then plowed slush( had to plow fast,it was melting fast)
> Have to go now and buy 6" sewer pipe and a couple ferncos to fix the "nicked sewer line :crying:


looks like what I woke up to, I found the water main infront of my house broken & spewing water everywere, I called my buddy at city water works & told him, 15 min later, 2 excavators, 2 dump trucks, 3 pick ups & a pumper truck was here infront of my house, they just finishing refilling hole right now


----------



## BC Handyman

here a pic from right now


----------



## BC Handyman

I just got a one timer call from a lady who has been out of town for a few days, she had 2 driveways, this is one. It was over 14" deep, made a good few bucks for 15 min of work.Thumbs Up


----------



## 04WhiteSport

Worked 23 hours straight in the "blizzard of 2012" here in indianapolis. I've had bigger blizzards at dairy queen.... Good day tho!


----------



## KBTConst

I started to remove the underbody blade from my sander truck and tomorrow I get to put the new one back in!  fun fun fun


----------



## BC Handyman

how hard are those to install? I was just thinking about that with the city guys.


----------



## KBTConst

I'm just replacing the blade not the turn table it's just 4- 1 1/8" bolts and a few hoses not to bad of a job it helps that I have the loader to slide the old one out and the new one in. It will still take about 5 hrs to do this total if every thing goes right.


----------



## birddseedd

BC Handyman;1548823 said:


> good job bird, I'm guessing thats before expences huh? I just did up most(almost all) snow invoices for Dec & I'll say I'm very happy with what I'll getting from this months hard work in invoices/payments. Took me 2 days to do invoices. I wish I had an accountant, a cute one, with a short skirt.


yea. before expenses. i know im not making a whole lot. tho on heavier snowfalls i do have more clients in the areas so my margin will go upsignificiantly. buddy of mine i work with from time to time bid on som 6" trigger drives :realmad:

the schools werrent open so we dont do them, so it wasnt a full route. either way i did sleep to 7. oops


----------



## BC Handyman

birddseedd;1549197 said:


> yea. before expenses. i know im not making a whole lot. tho on heavier snowfalls i do have more clients in the areas so my margin will go upsignificiantly. buddy of mine i work with from time to time bid on som 6" trigger drives :realmad:
> 
> the schools werrent open so we dont do them, so it wasnt a full route. either way i did sleep to 7. oops


Better then nothing, Ya I remember reading the 6" trigger, thats no good for anyone, but still better then nothing I guess. Sleep in? I'd think you be raring to go, No early worm for this bird eh? lol:laughing:


----------



## birddseedd

BC Handyman;1549240 said:


> Better then nothing, Ya I remember reading the 6" trigger, thats no good for anyone, but still better then nothing I guess. Sleep in? I'd think you be raring to go, No early worm for this bird eh? lol:laughing:


i musta been tired. didnt wake til 7. wife and kid were gone and there were dogs in the bed


----------



## Newfie Ranger

07PSDCREW;1545695 said:


> I picked up a Back rack and toolbox combo for 100$ today off Clist. Anyone know what I need to mount it up? The prev. owner kinda hacked his onto his 2010 truck and it was shaky....


Easy way would be to buy the Back Rack hardware kit. You can buy them whereever they sell back rack, online or you can find them on eBay and they look something like this (http://www.ebay.ca/itm/BackRack-Hardware-Kit-30109-1999-2007-Chevy-GMC-Classic-/280938898112?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41694362c0) you can probably make something up yourself pretty similiar. Also, here's a link to some pics their someone took of their set-up which should give you some ideas (http://www.titantalk.com/forums/titan-parts-accessories/119617-back-rack-install-complete-install-progress-pics.html) There are also Youtube videos that you can search to give you some ideas as well, this is a link to one of them (



)


----------



## jhall22guitar

Easy to install. Are you putting it on that truck with the cover?


----------



## McG_Landscaping

plowed for 34 hours then slept for 17. mentally preparing myself today to go out again tonight and tomorrow


----------



## DareDog




----------



## GMCHD plower

^^^^ I believe your confusing SEA-doo and SKI-doo....


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Replaced the conical spring in the controller on my HD.


----------



## Polarismalibu

GMCHD plower;1550405 said:


> ^^^^ I believe your confusing SEA-doo and SKI-doo....


I think he confused the snowmobile trail with the atv trail.


----------



## OC&D

Those trails don't look like much fun on a sled. ATV? Sure. Sled? No.


----------



## BlueRam2500

Fixed my battery issue in my foreman and plowed 4 driveways. Have to go back in the am for cleanup but was nice to be on the quad making a little money today.


----------



## peteo1

Plowed about a dozen driveways and broke something in the front end. I think it was the one axle I didn't replace. Go figure. I just hope I don't have to buy a new differential


----------



## rocksbite

Got to try the new wings on my plow. They are 1/2" plastic dump truck bed liner. Worked awesome! I do storage unit. Still took me about the same amount of time but did a much cleaner job. Finally called it quits on my salt spreader. Was about to throw it in a ditch but ill try a new motor.


----------



## Brian Yaroch

Rocksbite any pics of your wings . I made a poly plow out of same stuff works great


----------



## birddseedd

Brian Yaroch;1553662 said:


> Rocksbite any pics of your wings . I made a poly plow out of same stuff works great


yea what he said.


----------



## IC-Smoke

yesterday*
my hired hand and I did a little clean up moving some piles. Photo was taken at the end obviously, but I had him backdrag the snow into the road then I shoved it down the street.


----------



## awgolasplowing

I wouldn't take a rental sled on those trails, nevermind one that I paid $8000 for.


----------



## leolkfrm

shoveled and salted sidewalks at store open on new years


----------



## ALC-GregH

Dropped off 3k worth of invoices.


----------



## 04WhiteSport

Like! Invoice days! $$$


----------



## OC&D

Changed the oil in wifey's car.

It's been a really productive day.


----------



## rocksbite

here is the back side of the wing where i mounted it.








i added the other pics to the gmc chevy thread and the site wont let me up load them again


----------



## birddseedd

whats it made of?


----------



## rocksbite

It's the poly material that is used in dump beds


----------



## BUFF

Picked up some 4'X8'X10" Pallet Racking on Friday and put it up today. I gained 192sq feet of needed storage space.


----------



## leigh

My spinner motor on my undertailgate sander crapped out on the 1st lot last week.I spent 4 hrs opening up and cleaning up corrosion and stuck brushes Figured I have to get backup ready,so i'm fabbing a trailer hitch setup for a airflow sander that can be switched from truck to truck easily


----------



## cet

leigh;1559910 said:


> My spinner motor on my undertailgate sander crapped out on the 1st lot last week.I spent 4 hrs opening up and cleaning up corrosion and stuck brushes Figured I have to get backup ready,so i'm fabbing a trailer hitch setup for a airflow sander that can be switched from truck to truck easily


Those are great spreaders.


----------



## lawnboy2121

took some pics of equipment and washed my atvs


----------



## vlc

Washed the trucks, snowblower, and dingo today. (Even cleaned up the wife's car to keep her happy.) Now I'm sitting back and checking all the weather sites with my fingers crossed.


----------



## djr623

BUFF;1559718 said:


> Picked up some 4'X8'X10" Pallet Racking on Friday and put it up today. I gained 192sq feet of needed storage space.


I am inspired.... I know what I will be doing soon. Very good use of limited space!


----------



## BUFF

djr623;1560659 said:


> I am inspired.... I know what I will be doing soon. Very good use of limited space!


I built my shop in '05 and at the time I didn't think I'd out grow a 40x60 building, but as time passed and I found myself getting into more I was buying equipment, tools and supplies. 
In Colorado our seasons overlap so much you really need access to everything except for maybe 4 months of the year. I thought about building a shed to store off season stuff but really didn't want to deal with pulling permits and throw down $3-4k. 
So for $850.00 and a couple hours my son and I took care of the space issue. If you have the ceiling height going vertical is the cheapest way to gain space.


----------



## chevyman51

Put some strobes in the truck today.


----------



## birddseedd




----------



## chevyman51

birddseedd;1563242 said:


>


I will get some cant post from my iphone


----------



## BUFF

Replaced the exhaust system on the K5, bought a 2 1/4" Hooker dual kit, Hooker Turbo Flo muffs and Flow-master Cat's. Sounds great, hope for mileage and some power improvements. The old single system was shot and full of holes.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Brought this home yesterday.










A friend has a trailer just like this and he hauls a yd of material in it with no issues.

I plan to fix the front rust and fabricate a metal gate for it since the original is missing. I also plan to upgrade the axle and springs. Then put a nice set of load rated tires. It should raise it quite a bit so it can dump better. Should be a nice project.


----------



## BUFF

xgiovannix12;1563275 said:


> Brought this home yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend has a trailer just like this and he hauls a yd of material in it with no issues.
> 
> I plan to fix the front rust and fabricate a metal gate for it since the original is missing. I also plan to upgrade the axle and springs. Then put a nice set of load rated tires. It should raise it quite a bit so it can dump better. Should be a nice project.


4'X8' with a manual dump?
I picked one up about 3 yrs ago, almost new tires, lights in good shape. no rust, 2500# axle and a pressure treated deck for $250.00. It's great to pull be hide the atv around the place, load the ATV or Sno Blower on too. They maybe small and have limited capacity but they sure are handy.


----------



## xgiovannix12

BUFF;1563287 said:


> 4'X8' with a manual dump?
> I picked one up about 3 yrs ago, almost new tires, lights in good shape. no rust, 2500# axle and a pressure treated deck for $250.00. It's great to pull be hide the atv around the place, load the ATV or Sno Blower on too. They maybe small and have limited capacity but they sure are handy.


yea 4 x 8. MY friend has a 2500 pound axle under his and heavy springs. He loaded it with a yd 1/2 of sand and she took it like a champ. I payed 150 for this.. I think it was an ok deal. But I do have an unkillable trailer when im done with it.

sadly the guy would not budge in price after 150. I did get it for 50 bucks cheaper tho. I basically needed it for firewood and manure dutys. But Im sure im going to be using it for way more other things.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Started pulling a 6 leaker' for oil pan,manifolds, injectors, water pump and a bedplate gasket on a E-350 ambulance.
Woo hoo...


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Looks like fun


----------



## randomb0b123

xgiovannix12;1563275 said:


> Brought this home yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend has a trailer just like this and he hauls a yd of material in it with no issues.
> 
> I plan to fix the front rust and fabricate a metal gate for it since the original is missing. I also plan to upgrade the axle and springs. Then put a nice set of load rated tires. It should raise it quite a bit so it can dump better. Should be a nice project.


cool tractor. what do you use it for


----------



## xgiovannix12

randomb0b123;1563389 said:


> cool tractor. what do you use it for


Thank you.. I use it for brush hogging Finish mowing and some other jobs.

I have a york rake and a back blade for it too. She made me a lot of money thats for sure.


----------



## leigh

Pulled a 1k oil tank,then spent the money on minimizer poly fenders.Tired of all the salt/dirt flying up and coating bottom of dump bed, Pain in the butt install,took 8 hrs.Tank job took 4 hrs.


----------



## birddseedd

i dreampt about plowing snow... even tho there isnt a freakin drop of it on teh ground.... december in michigan and its 55 freakin degrees....... the creator hates me


----------



## xgiovannix12

birddseedd;1564235 said:


> i dreampt about plowing snow... even tho there isnt a freakin drop of it on teh ground.... december in michigan and its 55 freakin degrees....... the creator hates me


sigh its raining here... Im currently watching it melt all the snow away. :crying:

Lets hope for some more soon !


----------



## 07PSDCREW

xgiovannix12;1564242 said:


> sigh its raining here... Im currently watching it melt all the snow away. :crying:
> 
> Lets hope for some more soon !


X2!! rain here. Two days ago my yard was covered, now nothing but snow banks.


----------



## mpriester

changed pump fluid, welded cracks in moldboard, changed all the stepper motors in the instrument cluster, got salt ready.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Maybe if we get rid of BS, the snow will return!


----------



## birddseedd

i was dreaming about mowing this time...


----------



## BlueRam2500

Quad is back all fixed up. Plow is going back on tomorrow and now I pray for snow!


----------



## chevyman51

Video of the strobes I put in my truck


----------



## BUFF

chevyman51;1565219 said:


> Video of the strobes I put in my truck


Looks pretty cool.
Won't the front strobes reflect off your blade and drive you batty?


----------



## chevyman51

I dunno yet but if they do there is always that off switch.


----------



## birddseedd

BUFF;1565267 said:


> Looks pretty cool.
> Won't the front strobes reflect off your blade and drive you batty?


kinda a non issue for dodges as the top of the hood is so much higher than the plow

on my hack job setup anyway


----------



## WilliamOak

I've never had a problem with strobes reflecting off the blade. But when its snowing hard or I'm by a building/windows I shut them off and just run the LED's, absolutely can not stand the flashback makes me nauseous.


----------



## Banksy

I'm wearing a t-shirt today, cause it's 75 degrees......gross.


----------



## peteo1

Banksy;1565453 said:


> I'm wearing a t-shirt today, cause it's 75 degrees......gross.


Agreed. Watching divisional playoffs with no snow, now fire burning, no howling wind outside.....its just not right.


----------



## BUFF

Banksy;1565453 said:


> I'm wearing a t-shirt today, cause it's 75 degrees......gross.


I had -6*F while I was spreading De-Icer at 5am this morning and it never got above 12*F.
A friend went to the Denver game yesterday and froze his @$$ off so be careful what you wish for.......


----------



## xgiovannix12

Bring it on !


----------



## DareDog

had to fix the ground on plow lights


----------



## birddseedd

i took a nap today. my belly hurts


----------



## grandview

birddseedd;1566438 said:


> i took a nap today. my belly hurts


Don't swallow so much next time.:laughing:


----------



## birddseedd

grandview;1566441 said:


> Don't swallow so much next time.:laughing:


i cant help it. my wife likes to watch

........ ?wait................


----------



## xgiovannix12

DareDog;1566437 said:


> had to fix the ground on plow lights


do you run both sets of lights at the same time?


----------



## birddseedd

anyone else notice the depressing lack of snow in that picture?


----------



## xgiovannix12

birddseedd;1566445 said:


> anyone else notice the depressing lack of snow in that picture?


your point?


----------



## birddseedd

i dont have a point. im just sad there is no snow. just had a customer call up wanting me to put down a lil salt when im around. in my head im like. why?


----------



## randomb0b123

anyone else notice how incredibly unintelligent birddseedds posts are?


----------



## birddseedd

randomb0b123;1566522 said:


> anyone else notice how incredibly unintelligent birddseedds posts are?


----------



## randomb0b123

birddseedd;1566458 said:


> i dont have a point. im just sad there is no snow. just had a customer call up wanting me to put down a lil salt when im around. in my head im like. why?


this is very true it is the only logical statement you have ever made. you have no point (in life that is) end of story.


----------



## birddseedd

randomb0b123;1566526 said:


> this is very true it is the only logical statement you have ever made. you have no point, end of story.


why do i have to have a point? is there something wrong with wanting to have a conversation?


----------



## randomb0b123

birddseedd;1566527 said:


> why do i have to have a point? is there something wrong with wanting to have a conversation?


yes, when in your case you are not smart enough to have a conversation with anyone other than your pets.


----------



## birddseedd

randomb0b123;1566531 said:


> yes, when in your case you are not smart enough to have a conversation with anyone other than your pets.


shakes his head in astonishment.


----------



## OC&D

I put up soffit, fascia, and a 52' gutter at my dad's place today. That was fun in 12F weather. At least it wasn't windy.


----------



## quigleysiding

Went to the shore and dug up some Quahogs. Clams casinos tonight.


----------



## RJ lindblom

No pictures, but I did do some cleanup from this last snow. We had 5" at my place. Less in town and more to the south of me.

The more I run my John Deere F930 and snow blower the more I like it.


----------



## HALH VT

FINALLY moved the last POS non-working vehicle out of my way at the shop. 

Spent an hour starting the dozer, which hasn't been used since November of 2012. Fuel tank was empty, except for a quart of water. I would like to talk to the genius that thought a human hand would bend backward in two places to loosen the bail on the sediment bowl. 

Found my last two missing sets of tire chains, one of them needs to be extended to fit the tires on my current truck. 

Changed the belts in the sander, nearly smoked one when I started it the first time this winter, the clutch was frozen and wouldn't turn. When I was using it Saturday, it wouldn't start with a fresh load. I would have to wind the bed chain backwards by hand until it got a little slack, then try it. It took several tries on each load. Once it had moved at all it was all right for the rest of that load. 

All this was between running to town to take the wife to work, get new snow tires for her car, then go back and get her at the end of the day. She was badly injured in a freak accident in August, just returned to work part time after New Years, and this was her first full day. We still aren't sure when she will be driving again.


----------



## birddseedd

sounds like a very productive day


----------



## birddseedd

today i "fixed" my spreader and did some plastic welding. broke part of my customers light and needed to put it back together. couldnt find a piece of plastic tube that was the right size. came out better than i thought it would.


----------



## birddseedd

and last image


----------



## wideout

Cleaned up about an inch of snow. Didn't figure we would get crap


----------



## birddseedd

we are supposed to get 10 inches over the next few days. im excited.


----------



## BUFF

Hey Bird why not replace the shaft or sleeve/weld it?


----------



## quigleysiding

Wow you really got those pics pretty wide . We are getting some snow too.


----------



## birddseedd

BUFF;1571729 said:


> Hey Bird why not replace the shaft or sleeve/weld it?


the shaft isnt broken. there is a missing piece and the box that holds the gears moves away from the gear. whatever clamp i put on it simply pushes the gears together.


----------



## birddseedd

BUFF;1571729 said:


> Hey Bird why not replace the shaft or sleeve/weld it?


if need be i can cut the shaft off and replace it with a threaded rod and use bolts to hold it all together. its rusted so bad the wheels will never come off. and as you can see form all the welding i had to do the plastic is in pretty bad shape. if i have any number of walks next year ill do the smart thing and say screw it im buying a new one.

right now ill be lucky to make up the 50 bucks iv spent on the thing.


----------



## BUFF

birddseedd;1571734 said:


> the shaft isnt broken. there is a missing piece and the box that holds the gears moves away from the gear. whatever clamp i put on it simply pushes the gears together.


Ah.......don't agree with the approach but it's your gig, Looking at the spreader it's apparent you wash or maintain it and your fix is going to fail.
Don't mean to rip on you but this is a tool you create revenue with and by short cutting the fix you're wasting your time on the job when it fails, which equates to money. It's one thing to hillbilly something to get by with for short term but this is border line ridiculous.


----------



## birddseedd

BUFF;1571755 said:


> Ouch...........kind of harsh
> 
> Ah.......don't agree with the approach but it's your gig, Looking at the spreader it's apparent you wash or maintain it and your fix is going to fail.
> Don't mean to rip on you but this is a tool you create revenue with and by short cutting the fix you're wasting your time on the job when it fails, which equates to money. It's one thing to hillbilly something to get by with for short term but this is border line ridiculous.


I bought it for 40 dollars because it was litterally the only used one i could find and i did not have 200 dollars for a new one.

iv used it twice. only needed to use it once.

the only way to "properly" fix it would be to cut off the shaft, buy a new shaft with new wheels. i could do that, but i would spend more money than what im going to make with the thing this year. so there is no point. ill drag this thing behind me and spread by hand so i can at least cover the gas im spending before putting more money and time into something that is not going to make me money.

thanks for all of the assumptions tho.


----------



## BUFF

birddseedd;1571763 said:


> I bought it for 40 dollars because it was litterally the only used one i could find and i did not have 200 dollars for a new one.
> 
> iv used it twice. only needed to use it once.
> 
> the only way to "properly" fix it would be to cut off the shaft, buy a new shaft with new wheels. i could do that, but i would spend more money than what im going to make with the thing this year. so there is no point. ill drag this thing behind me and spread by hand so i can at least cover the gas im spending before putting more money and time into something that is not going to make me money.
> 
> thanks for all of the assumptions tho.


I know several guys that use Home Depot Scott's fert spreaders ( about $20.00 new) , before I got my Salt Dogg I used a old fert spreader for years until it crapped out. For as much as I use a WBH spreader I should have just bought another Scott......stupid hindsight.


----------



## birddseedd

i cannot see them doing it very well. small plastic wheels will not get any grip on ice and it wont be able to spin with rock salt in it.


----------



## BUFF

birddseedd;1571781 said:


> i cannot see them doing it very well. small plastic wheels will not get any grip on ice and it wont be able to spin with rock salt in it.


They work, if you have traction issues just stud it with sheet metal screws.


----------



## birddseedd

BUFF;1571790 said:


> They work, if you have traction issues just stud it with sheet metal screws.


shrugs. this will work a lot better. and with a decent fix (last guy used hose clamps wrapped around each other) it should work pretty well. next year i might do a more permanent fix, but like i said its just not cost effective to do so, this holds the gears together quite well.


----------



## BUFF

birddseedd;1571794 said:


> shrugs. this will work a lot better. and with a decent fix (last guy used hose clamps wrapped around each other) it should work pretty well. next year i might do a more permanent fix, but like i said its just not cost effective to do so, this holds the gears together quite well.


If you're on the edge and a sound fix is not cost effective you should looks at your business plan/structure and re-think it.


----------



## birddseedd

BUFF;1571796 said:


> If you're on the edge and a sound fix is not cost effective you should looks at your business plan/structure and re-think it.


Its not that as much as its jsut simply not worth putting money into. we have only had 1 event. and even then i did not get my full route (schools weren't open that day). Its just simply not worth putting any money into winter equipment beyond necessities. I could replace the shaft and wheels for about 30 bucks. but this fix cost me 10 and works perfectly. so why spend money on it when chances are, its not even going to be used?

"IF" i need the spreader, it works perfectly. if i dont need it, i did not waste money.


----------



## birddseedd

I started putting together a 2nd pump. brand new pump and motor.


----------



## birddseedd

crap. i has no gasket.....


----------



## BUFF

One event and your building a back up pump.............sounds like your board or don't know how to manage time/money.


----------



## BossPlow2010

birddseedd;1571781 said:


> i cannot see them doing it very well. small plastic wheels will not get any grip on ice and it wont be able to spin with rock salt in it.


If you're pushing it, is it going to slip out of your hands and try and run away? The only traction you need is on your sole.


----------



## kimber750

Had my picture taken. I think it makes my eyes look weird.


----------



## BUFF

kimber750;1571836 said:


> Had my picture taken. I think it makes my eyes look weird.


Not if you're were a Bass sub-species,,,,,,:laughing::laughing:


----------



## birddseedd

BUFF;1571830 said:


> One event and your building a back up pump.............sounds like your board or don't know how to manage time/money.


I needed a new housing, so in the fall i bought one. was ready to put it together when a buddy called me up with an offer i couldn't refuse. whole thing pump and motor for less than i had bought just this casing. turned out well as this casing snapped a bolt and had to send it to a shop to have the threads removed. didnt want to drill and tap if i didnt have to.



BossPlow2010;1571832 said:


> If you're pushing it, is it going to slip out of your hands and try and run away? The only traction you need is on your sole.


the wheels of the spreader need to have traction, or else they wont spin, the spreader itself wont spin and the salt wont spread.


----------



## kimber750

BUFF;1571842 said:


> Not if you're were a Bass sub-species,,,,,,:laughing::laughing:


All tests have come back human so far. Thumbs Up


----------



## birddseedd

Finished putting together said pump (still need seals, find a square cover and have a couple threads filled in and tapped.)










today has almost been a productive day


----------



## peteo1

Weather man called for 1-3" last night and 1-3" today. A foot later its coming down hard enough we suspended plowing operations for now. Looks like its nap time!


----------



## ScubaSteve728

*firewood*

brought home a load of firewood to get me through the rest of the month. should be very cold this week in New England. then i cut up and split some pallets for kindling and put the plow on the truck fueled her up and ready to go for some snow tomorrow.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Found a small puddle of plow fluid under my plow... Turned out to be a loose pack nut on the angle cylinder. Easy fix and waiting for the snow to keep coming down. xysport

I do enjoy watching the snow fall.


----------



## rocksbite

Still sitting and waiting here in se pa. Although the nice weekend gave me time to work on a few misc things and get my sons mini quad ready with cargo area and amber strobes


----------



## birddseedd

what did i do today? today i shoveled a bunch of snow into the back of my truck because my (&#(^*$#&%)($ U&)#($()#...3&(*#$#) 4x4 went out........ 

and 500 lbs of salt, but not enough weight still really.


----------



## xgiovannix12

birddseedd;1572818 said:


> what did i do today? today i shoveled a bunch of snow into the back of my truck because my (&#(^*$#&%)($ U&)#($()#...3&(*#$#) 4x4 went out........
> 
> and 500 lbs of salt, but not enough weight still really.


who needs 4wd to plow :laughing:


----------



## birddseedd

xgiovannix12;1572821 said:


> who needs 4wd to plow :laughing:


iv got i think 800 lbs in teh back. its rough. doubt i can do any hills


----------



## peteo1

birddseedd;1572818 said:


> what did i do today? today i shoveled a bunch of snow into the back of my truck because my (&#(^*$#&%)($ U&)#($()#...3&(*#$#) 4x4 went out........
> 
> and 500 lbs of salt, but not enough weight still really.


Same here. Second time this winter.


----------



## birddseedd

peteo1;1573176 said:


> Same here. Second time this winter.


you have my sympathies.

a buddy foudn the parts for about 100 bucks. said he would do the install for 100. ill try to give him 125.

diff axle and cv axle stripped where they meet.


----------



## peteo1

birddseedd;1573270 said:


> you have my sympathies.
> 
> a buddy foudn the parts for about 100 bucks. said he would do the install for 100. ill try to give him 125.
> 
> diff axle and cv axle stripped where they meet.


Yep. I have done both sides this year plus new ball joints, control arms and wheel bearings. I think I'll be going back to Chevy trucks. My dodge experience hasn't been very nice. I've plowed for over fifteen years in nothing but GM trucks and never had this many problems.


----------



## DareDog

up at 4:30am to go plow since my dad was out of town, my uncle dove and i did my normal co-pilot, went good no issues.


----------



## birddseedd

why need co pilot?


----------



## DareDog

dont really need to be one i just do it for fun few times most of time my dad goes out plows then goes off to work before i wake up , it was my uncle first time plowing my dads small route of driveways i went along to guide him.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Plowed the drift from the neighbors driveway . His atv could not do it since it was wet and heavy


----------



## quigleysiding

New alternator in the Dodge. New cutting edge on the plow. New battery and serp belt in the wife's crown vic, Had the heat on in the shop all day never got warmer than 28 degrees.


----------



## Steve8511

Instead of being ready I put my plow in the garage and cleaned it up(never been used).. SO MAYBE IT WILL SNOW!!! 

Next week maybe I'll pull the engine out of my truck- it's sure to snow then 
I'm glad I have a day job. 

Be quite about this info but it might snow an inch tonight in southern Maryland.


----------



## Oshkosh

Absolutely nothing and going nuts!


----------



## OC&D

I'm going to get a free lunch.


----------



## birddseedd

i didnt plow close enough. now the mail lady caint get to the mailbox. ill fix it after i sleep


----------



## awgolasplowing

peteo1;1573524 said:


> Yep. I have done both sides this year plus new ball joints, control arms and wheel bearings. I think I'll be going back to Chevy trucks. My dodge experience hasn't been very nice. I've plowed for over fifteen years in nothing but GM trucks and never had this many problems.


Buy a superduty and put all those worries behind youwesport:laughing:


----------



## awgolasplowing

Steve8511;1574612 said:


> Instead of being ready I put my plow in the garage and cleaned it up(never been used).. SO MAYBE IT WILL SNOW!!!
> 
> Next week maybe I'll pull the engine out of my truck- it's sure to snow then
> I'm glad I have a day job.
> 
> Be quite about this info but it might snow an inch tonight in southern Maryland.


funny that's how I get it to snow.


----------



## Steve8511

awgolasplowing;1575388 said:


> funny that's how I get it to snow.


 It worked! I made alittle money and then I plowed for free for deadbeat friends.payup


----------



## RJ lindblom

Re-wired a small utility trailer that came to me with hacked up wiring. I blew a fuse in my pickup, it was time to do something about it.

I picked up a kit with wire and LEDs.


----------



## rocksbite

Uggggggggg. Still waiting! Thought this storm was gonna hit around 6. Turned from the storm of the year to a nuisance.......


----------



## GMD1984

put a passenger side axle universal joint in my 06 power joke. POS1


----------



## thesnowman269

got all but one of my 6 batteries for my milwaukee power tools to start charging again by "jump starting" them with a car battery. saved my self at least 250 bucks as i though i was going to have to send them out to get rebuilt. i think im going to try and rebuild the last one my self. has anyone else tried this?


----------



## birddseedd

thesnowman269;1575872 said:


> got all but one of my 6 batteries for my *milwaukee power tools* to start charging again by *"jump starting" them with a car battery*. saved my self at least 250 bucks as i though i was going to have to send them out to get rebuilt. i think im going to try and rebuild the last one my self. has anyone else tried this?


what???


----------



## peteo1

awgolasplowing;1575384 said:


> Buy a superduty and put all those worries behind youwesport:laughing:


Don't laugh, I just might. I think I officially hate my truck.


----------



## vegaman04

birddseedd;1575875 said:


> what???


When batteries get old and no longer want to take a charge, you can touch a higher amperage source and momentarily touch the contacts together and get them to charge once again.


----------



## xgiovannix12

vegaman04;1575920 said:


> When batteries get old and no longer want to take a charge, you can touch a higher amperage source and momentarily touch the contacts together and get them to charge once again.


Interesting What is the chance of this working.


----------



## leigh

xgiovannix12;1575929 said:


> Interesting What is the chance of this working.


1% chance,or maybe 0 % is more likely


----------



## BUFF

leigh;1575957 said:


> 1% chance,or maybe 0 % is more likely


So there is a chance...........:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Snow Commandor

Oshkosh;1574728 said:


> Absolutely nothing and going nuts!


Same here! I think I'm going to pull the pump off the plow and dissasemble it. Mabey then it will snow more than an inch! :-D


----------



## xgiovannix12

Snow Commandor;1576092 said:


> Same here! I think I'm going to pull the pump off the plow and dissasemble it. Mabey then it will snow more than an inch! :-D


Imma disconnect the plow period if it dont immaculate tomorrow :crying:


----------



## Snow Commandor

Chrisxl64;1338287 said:


> Front and Rear Diff Fluid and Gasket Change, Tranny Fluid and Filter, Transfer Case Fluid, and Replaced all my grounding straps, and upgraded alternator charge wiring.
> 
> Not even 1/4 of the to-do list, busy day again tommorow.


I wish I had half that much to do! I'm going nuts standing around in by buddy's shop everyday with no work in sight.


----------



## Snow Commandor

I think next winter I may have to move up to Canada for the winter months! This lack of snow is really getting to me.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Snow Commandor;1576096 said:


> I think next winter I may have to move up to Canada for the winter months! This lack of snow is really getting to me.


Lets go rent a cabin together Thumbs Up

we can get a decent amount of accounts to keep us busy


----------



## Snow Commandor

Mabe we can be ice road truckers! :-D


----------



## xgiovannix12

I got Class A CDL so lets do it !


----------



## scott3430

I got all ready for the 1-2" of snow forecast for last night. AND here I sit still waiting........


----------



## 07PSDCREW

I got a new toy today....I was going to buy a new sled....no snow and the one I have runs just fine. So I bought this instead.

































I took the picture of my coworker holding it for size comparison. It's 1/5 scale. Can't wait to break in the engine and beat the snot out of it.


----------



## PlowMan03

07PSDCREW;1576467 said:


> I got a new toy today....I was going to buy a new sled....no snow and the one I have runs just fine. So I bought this instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the picture of my coworker holding it for size comparison. It's 1/5 scale. Can't wait to break in the engine and beat the snot out of it.


Looks like thats going to be alot of fun.


----------



## kimber750

Love the 1/5 scale just too big for our track. Here are a few of mine and one that got in my way.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i put a new air fliter intake in my 03 today


----------



## xgiovannix12

sitting here watching the storm fade in the radar.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

That's a nice Slash body Kimber! Is that the 4wd or 2?


----------



## grandview

Hit 3 different Timmy's for coffee.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

What's a Timmy?


----------



## grandview

07PSDCREW;1576621 said:


> What's a Timmy?


Tim Horton coffee.Best coffee you can get.Thumbs Up


----------



## Drakeslayer

grandview;1576620 said:


> Hit 3 different Timmy's for coffee.


You did what for coffee?:laughing:


----------



## kimber750

07PSDCREW;1576617 said:


> That's a nice Slash body Kimber! Is that the 4wd or 2?


4wd. This is a kit you can buy right off the snap on truck.


----------



## GMD1984

Today I tryed to get my 2 excavators and bobcat running to cold! Got the Bobcat and the mini going with out to much trouble but the big shovel is geled up. And brought a very small load of scrap to the salvage yard for $121.lol


----------



## quigleysiding

Put a new flange bearing in the sander . It was fun.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

grandview;1576625 said:


> Tim Horton coffee.Best coffee you can get.Thumbs Up


Hmmm...never heard of it....I'll have to keep my eyes peeled in my travels and try it out.


----------



## awgolasplowing

grandview;1576625 said:


> Tim Horton coffee.Best coffee you can get.Thumbs Up


can't beat the double D !!!!!!


----------



## grandview

awgolasplowing;1576883 said:


> can't beat the double D !!!!!!


So what year did you bun your taste buds that you don't know real coffee?


----------



## BC Handyman

Ah Timmies! I got a med 2cream right now. Darn right GV, The best coffee!
Anyway I got this 2 days ago, a towable hydrolic auger. I got it logo'd up today, I got to add some DOT tape in morn if it warn enough. Figured it was worth buying since I rented it 17 times last summer @ $100 a pop


----------



## xgiovannix12

BC Handyman;1576960 said:


> Ah Timmies! I got a med 2cream right now. Darn right GV, The best coffee!
> Anyway I got this 2 days ago, a towable hydrolic auger. I got it logo'd up today, I got to add some DOT tape in morn if it warn enough. Figured it was worth buying since I rented it 17 times last summer @ $100 a pop


it would drive me insane towing that thing. The tires look flimsey. Nice buy tho Thumbs Up


----------



## BC Handyman

xgiovannix12;1576966 said:


> it would drive me insane towing that thing. The tires look flimsey. Nice buy tho Thumbs Up


Thanks, You don't even know it back there....untill you try to back up & turn with it on:laughing: Dont have to drive like you got a trailer, drive normal since it so small, goes 120km/75mph just fine. I've even had to go off road with one a few times, never a problem. I had to get a license plate for it even.


----------



## xgiovannix12

lol wow a plate?


----------



## BossPlow2010

awgolasplowing;1576883 said:


> can't beat the double D !!!!!!


No coffee at all is better than dunkin doughnuts coffee!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Never had a Hortons so I'm vouching for DD...


----------



## quigleysiding

2006Sierra1500;1577052 said:


> Never had a Hortons so I'm vouching for DD...


We had the hortons around here but they closed them all down a few years back.


----------



## peteo1

grandview;1576937 said:


> So what year did you bun your taste buds that you don't know real coffee?


I pose that very question to you Grandview.....never liked Tims coffee. I will concede that its better when you buy the big tin and brew your own though.


----------



## Snow Commandor

BossPlow2010;1577043 said:


> No coffee at all is better than dunkin doughnuts coffee!


D D coffee is too f'n weak by my standards. For me to get a D D coffee, I have to have them add the turbo shot for $2.50 extra! Ouch!


----------



## IC-Smoke

finally plowed a little snow. My phone beeped that I was tagged in a couple photos so I opened them up and found I'm being watched lol


----------



## weekendwrench

Last time I went to Tim Hortons I got a free pencil.:angry: I go to Dunken now ALWAYS. Fu## Timmys!!!


----------



## leigh

weekendwrench;1577210 said:


> Last time I went to Tim Hortons I got a free pencil.:angry: I go to Dunken now ALWAYS. Fu## Timmys!!!


Should have swallowed it! You and your lawyer would be sitting pretty!Add new dimension to "get the lead out"


----------



## kimber750

Started looking for new sidewalk crew after last night. This is how they left all the walk that lead to the lot.


----------



## grandview

That's a union job, now its the snowplow guy job to clean that up.


----------



## MatthewG

kimber750;1577449 said:


> Started looking for new sidewalk crew after last night. This is how they left all the walk that lead to the lot.


My guys do the same thing!!!!!!!!!!!

I find that I cleanup after them for a solid hour after every storm, and last night they lost a snowplow snow shovel :realmad:


----------



## birddseedd

MatthewG;1577618 said:


> My guys do the same thing!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I find that I cleanup after them for a solid hour after every storm, and last night they *"lost"* a snowplow snow shovel :realmad:


see bolded text


----------



## birddseedd

Today i plowed. but i was lucky to plow as yesterday i spent all day fixing my truck and plow since some jack off undid my lug bolts on rear passenger tire and it crushed my rim.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Thats funny I found a snowplow shovel. JK


----------



## Snow Commandor

birddseedd;1577630 said:


> Today i plowed. but i was lucky to plow as yesterday i spent all day fixing my truck and plow since some jack off undid my lug bolts on rear passenger tire and it crushed my rim.


Today I cursed @ my plow for breaking down durring a snow event where I didn't even scrape any of my lots. Now I think I will have to remove my hydro unit and take it the shop to be fixed. :O


----------



## Oshkosh

I spent 4 hours on rt 95 salting


----------



## kimber750

grandview;1577539 said:


> That's a union job, now its the snowplow guy job to clean that up.





MatthewG;1577618 said:


> My guys do the same thing!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I find that I cleanup after them for a solid hour after every storm, and last night they lost a snowplow snow shovel :realmad:


Only one of the regular sidewalk crew had shown up. One was MIA the other decided he rather go snowboarding. These little snow piles were left by the replacements. And this is after a night of having to deal with the worlds slowest plow truck driver. After watching him for a bit I noticed that he wasn't getting the plow into float so had to go talk to him, his response "I didn't know it had float". So talked to my boss and we are making some changes.


----------



## plowingkid35

Played in the snow all day up in Houghton MI no snow to push in MN, Thumbs Up


----------



## randomb0b123

not 1 bit surprised someone loosened his lug nuts.


----------



## birddseedd

randomb0b123;1577878 said:


> not 1 bit surprised someone loosened his lug nuts.


why is that? you know nothing about me nor what kind of neighborhood i live in.


----------



## kimber750

What are the odds some one actually loosened your lug nuts? Pretty slim i would guess. Maybe since you do all your own work possibly you did not properly torque the lug nuts. Over tightening and leaving too loose can have same effect. Add to that equation you are hauling hundreds of pounds of weight in the bed you are just asking for a wheel to fall off.


----------



## durafish

WOW some of you guys are just plain a**holes! To call someone inbred you have to have no shame or feelings for other people. I'm assuming most of us don't no birdseed so we can't judge him according to what he says on a fourm.


----------



## birddseedd

kimber750;1578056 said:


> What are the odds some one actually loosened your lug nuts? Pretty slim i would guess. Maybe since you do all your own work possibly you did not properly torque the lug nuts. Over tightening and leaving too loose can have same effect. Add to that equation you are hauling hundreds of pounds of weight in the bed you are just asking for a wheel to fall off.


Carrying weight n your truck will not make the wheel fall off. To say so is just proposterous. 
As far as the ods. Probably about the same as the lady that was letting my dogs out and calling animal control. The same as having a chunk of cement thrown at my truck. The same as having several power tools stolen. The same as having slanderous words painted on my truck.

Suppose im doing better than a buddy a guy on lawnsite knows. Someone simply hooked up to his trailer and drove off. Tip; buy hitch locks so people cannot drive off with your trailer.


----------



## kimber750

kimber750;1578056 said:


> What are the odds some one actually loosened your lug nuts? Pretty slim i would guess. Maybe since you do all your own work possibly you did not properly torque the lug nuts. Over tightening and leaving too loose can have same effect. *Add to that equation* you are hauling hundreds of pounds of weight in the bed you are just asking for a wheel to fall off.





birddseedd;1578133 said:


> Carrying weight n your truck will not make the wheel fall off. To say so is just proposterous.
> As far as the ods. Probably about the same as the lady that was letting my dogs out and calling animal control. The same as having a chunk of cement thrown at my truck. The same as having several power tools stolen. The same as having slanderous words painted on my truck.
> 
> Suppose im doing better than a buddy a guy on lawnsite knows. Someone simply hooked up to his trailer and drove off. Tip; buy hitch locks so people cannot drive off with your trailer.


Read it a little closer. At no point did I say carrying weight will make tires fall off. I said it would add to the problem if the lug nuts were not properly torqued. And for odds, is it more likely you screwed it up, a wheel most likely you had off countless times, or that some random person decided to loosen just one wheel? Why would they not do all they wheels? Why waste the time with lug nuts when they can cut the tires so much faster? Whats next, potato in the tail pipe?

So yes it would be preposterous to say putting weight in the bed will make a wheel fall off.


----------



## birddseedd

I did not take the wheel off since the shop pit my new tires on. You are just assuming i did so you would have an excuse to try to talk someone down. 

And no there is no possibilitity at all that i would under tighten lug nuts.

When i worked at a tire shop it never happoned, before working at a tire shop it never happoned and since working at a tire shop it has never happoned.

And its a fact that improper torque of lug nuts will result in them falling off within a couple hours. So tell me. In the last 4 to 6 months, when there was no symptoms at all,. Why all of a sudden is there an instant problem with them?


----------



## birddseedd

But hey. One of my welds failed when 3000 lbs of weight plus momentum fell directly onto it. So i guess like a few people here say. Im a danger to the very lives of everyone on the road. dispite alchoalics drug addicts gang bangers and murders . Souly i am what is wrong with the american nation


----------



## kimber750

Never said you are a danger to anyone. Had a friend that put different wheels one his 70 something firebird, he used the lug nuts from a 80 something firebird. Almost 8 months later one of the front tires flew off. Turns out the newer lug nuts are metric and the older ones were standard. Had a wheel hub replaced on my blazer, almost a year later started getting a vibration from that wheel. Turns out the studs had not been seated all the way. Putting lug nuts on with an impact gun is not torquing them, any good repair shop will get an actual torque wrench out. 

Maybe you should be going back to that tire shop then and ask a few questions. Also not talking you down, giving you info so you can make sure if it is a torque issue, it can be corrected. Did I call you names? Did I say you can't fix anything? You need to stop assuming people are out to get you, on here and apparently at your home. 

And by the way I don't care if your welds break or not, it is not my problem. But I am still will to bet that your lugs or either over or under tightened, just because most vehicles out there are. Whether you did it or a shop did.


----------



## birddseedd

You dont read do you? You are quick to argue. But have no idea what you are talking about. Maybe if i write it in bigger letters. Maybe you will understand then.


THE LUG NUTS WERE NOT IMPROPERLY TORQUED.


----------



## kimber750

birddseedd;1578228 said:


> You dont read do you? You are quick to argue. But have no idea what you are talking about. Maybe if i write it in bigger letters. Maybe you will understand then.
> 
> THE LUG NUTS WERE NOT IMPROPERLY TORQUED.


Did you torque them? You said a shop was the last one to do it, so how do you know? Why not get your torque wrench out and go check them instead of going back and forth on here with me. I have never made a claim to know everything, just seems very very unlikely someone would waste their time to loosen the lug nuts on just one wheel. Who really carries a lug wrench around with them, much less one the right size for your lug nuts?

You are the one quick to argue, turning my first post around trying to make it look I said putting weight in the bed would make the wheels fall off. I have never had one of my repairs fail. I have never had my wheels fall off. I have not had my plow fall apart. I have installed countless plows, rebuilt countless pumps, swapped countless engines, rebuilt several automatics, rebuilt several engines, have built a jeep from the ground up, and I HAVE HELPED MANY PEOPLE ON THIS FORUM with their plows. So pretty sure I got some idea of what I am talking about. But if you would like to argue by all means give it your best shot.


----------



## birddseedd

well i concede then. it must have been magic that held them on for 6 months.


----------



## xgiovannix12

checked and topped off the fluids on all of the trucks...


----------



## BossPlow2010

birddseedd;1578268 said:


> well i concede then. it must have been magic that held them on for 6 months.


Just because something doesn't fail right away doesn't mean it won't down the road (no pun intended)
Take your weld that broke for example, it didnt fail right after you did it but a couple days after you did it. The stress added to the equation of it failing.


----------



## xgiovannix12

My welds never break But when they do it does it someplace else.


----------



## randomb0b123

kimber dont bother your just confusing him


----------



## JTVLandscaping

Rubbed mink oil on my boots today...very productive, but that's what I get for drinking too much beer last night


----------



## birddseedd

BossPlow2010;1578411 said:


> Just because something doesn't fail right away doesn't mean it won't down the road (no pun intended)
> Take your weld that broke for example, it didnt fail right after you did it but a couple days after you did it. The stress added to the equation of it failing.


actualy. in this case that is pretty much exactly what it means. properly torqued lug nuts dont just "come loose". on multiple occasions iv had break problems utterly destroy a suspension. wear the rotor completely threw, destroy rod ends. and nothing to the lug nuts.

furthermore this problem became an issue while the truck was not being used. the truck worked perfectly, i parked it. next day drove it and instantly there was a big problem.

you cannot convince me the lug nuts spun themselves out while my truck was sitting still in my drive way.


----------



## birddseedd

i had some fun today


----------



## leigh

birddseedd;1579122 said:


> i had some fun today


What did you do? Cause an accident with that truck of yours! Just kidding little buddy


----------



## birddseedd

leigh;1579149 said:


> What did you do? Cause an accident with that truck of yours! Just kidding little buddy


i bumped a stop sign. had to push it back into place with my plow


----------



## xgiovannix12

watching it snow.


----------



## JTVLandscaping

xgiovannix12;1579174 said:


> watching it snow.


Me too...:realmad:


----------



## xgiovannix12

JTVLandscaping;1579237 said:


> Me too...:realmad:


sadly it stopped :realmad:


----------



## grandview

JTVLandscaping;1578498 said:


> Rubbed mink oil on my boots today...very productive, but that's what I get for drinking too much beer last night


Bet your wife would of preferred you rub her with a mink glove.


----------



## BUFF

birddseedd;1578133 said:


> Carrying weight n your truck will not make the wheel fall off. To say so is just proposterous.
> As far as the ods. Probably about the same as the lady that was letting my dogs out and calling animal control. The same as having a chunk of cement thrown at my truck. The same as having several power tools stolen. The same as having slanderous words painted on my truck.
> 
> Suppose im doing better than a buddy a guy on lawnsite knows. Someone simply hooked up to his trailer and drove off. Tip; buy hitch locks so people cannot drive off with your trailer.


Looks like this guy may live in your neighborhood too........ 
http://entertainment.msn.com/videop...l#/video/e6a04861-6d8d-4389-95e2-3432a3628305


----------



## birddseedd

thats funny stuff... that guy had to be frickin ticked


----------



## xgiovannix12

BUFF;1579405 said:


> Looks like this guy may live in your neighborhood too........
> http://entertainment.msn.com/videop...l#/video/e6a04861-6d8d-4389-95e2-3432a3628305


bhahaha :laughing:


----------



## randomb0b123

i remember last year when that same idiot that hit the stop sign and cant drive or do anything drove his pos truck into a garage door


----------



## BUFF

randomb0b123;1579428 said:


> i remember last year when that same idiot that hit the stop sign and cant drive or do anything drove his pos truck into a garage door


This comes to mind......


----------



## randomb0b123

nothing ever comes to birddseedd's mind!


----------



## IC-Smoke

I cut apart a 100gal propane tank to make a hydraulic tank. A buddy welded it up and put some fittings/legs on it for me. fyi dont do this! I cant get the smell of propane off my boots and gloves! I took my carharts to the local laundromat!

Making progress! next is paint tomorrow. The inside of the wheel wells will be diamond plate along with a shield across the front to keep debris off the motor/pump and tank.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Nice log splitter... I made my own my self.. but yours is way heavier.


----------



## IC-Smoke

Thanks!
I didnt plan on it being this big.... My father in law cuts wood but splits it by hand and we are a little over a hour away so my main design was to be able to pull it 75mph down the highway so he could use it.... I had a lot of the parts, hit up the scrap yard for the I beam, got the 3" ram cylinder for free off a old tiling knife, had the propane tank & axle, and the motor came off a power washer that trashed the pump. I dont think I would go this big again.... I've already had to change the jack from a swing away crank down to the drop leg style  this beast is heavy!! I need to get a name for it though....

the tank is roughly 20gal, but the pump is 16 GPM and they claim to want at least 1:1


----------



## JTVLandscaping

I had to plow/salt...despite having the stomach flu, and I'll be heading back out at 3am.


----------



## xgiovannix12

IC-Smoke;1579588 said:


> Thanks!
> I didnt plan on it being this big.... My father in law cuts wood but splits it by hand and we are a little over a hour away so my main design was to be able to pull it 75mph down the highway so he could use it.... I had a lot of the parts, hit up the scrap yard for the I beam, got the 3" ram cylinder for free off a old tiling knife, had the propane tank & axle, and the motor came off a power washer that trashed the pump. I dont think I would go this big again.... I've already had to change the jack from a swing away crank down to the drop leg style  this beast is heavy!! I need to get a name for it though....
> 
> the tank is roughly 20gal, but the pump is 16 GPM and they claim to want at least 1:1


This is my machine










I made it with stuff I had in my back yard.  Only thing I bought was paint and oil.
I also made a 4 way splitter for it.

Edit: here is an other picture I have with it in the back ground.


----------



## birddseedd

wanna come split some for me?


----------



## xgiovannix12

Pay me and I will


----------



## birddseedd

i cannot afford you


----------



## hedhunter9

Do you like splitting wood ? LOL Looks like kindling to me... 
That small stuff burns too fast for me..

Bob


----------



## xgiovannix12

hedhunter9;1579625 said:


> Do you like splitting wood ? LOL Looks like kindling to me...
> That small stuff burns too fast for me..
> 
> Bob


Not really. And there not that small... IT works perfect in my wood stove.


----------



## birddseedd

wood stoves are a controlled burn.


----------



## awgolasplowing

hedhunter9;1579625 said:


> Do you like splitting wood ? LOL Looks like kindling to me...
> That small stuff burns too fast for me..
> 
> Bob


I second that!


----------



## Oshkosh

I salted and plowed for 13 hours, finally...Mostly icing but I'll take it...


----------



## xgiovannix12

disconnected the plow NOW it can snow how much it ****ing wants


----------



## BC Handyman

Paper work day!!! Darn it I need more ink for printer, might just but a new printer since it cheaper almost.


----------



## birddseedd

BC Handyman;1580134 said:


> Paper work day!!! Darn it I need more ink for printer, might just but a new printer since it cheaper almost.


ink refill kit. or have the office supply refill it for you. much cheaper


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1580134 said:


> Paper work day!!! Darn it I need more ink for printer, might just but a new printer since it cheaper almost.





birddseedd;1580182 said:


> ink refill kit. or have the office supply refill it for you. much cheaper


Go paperless and use email.


----------



## Winter Land Man

I plowed plowed and plowed.


----------



## birddseedd

BUFF;1580260 said:


> Go paperless and use email.


for every customer that will. but some prefer mail still


----------



## BC Handyman

birddseedd;1580182 said:


> ink refill kit. or have the office supply refill it for you. much cheaper


I guess really it's colour toner I need, nobody can fill these kind.



BUFF;1580260 said:


> Go paperless and use email.


I wish I could go right paperless, I do try to when I can, but there is ALOT that can't be done digitally, as well as some don't want to or can't.


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1580525 said:


> I wish I could go right paperless, I do try to when I can, but there is ALOT that can't be done digitally, as well as some don't want to or can't.


Thing's must be different up there eh.....:laughing: I can understand the "can't" but the "don't want to's" need to be sold on the idea. 
Heck I've got a couple commercial accounts that pay by wire transfer and I wish all my customers did that.

But no matter how you spin it or do it you're billing. payuppayup


----------



## Snow Commandor

Oshkosh;1580092 said:


> I salted and plowed for 13 hours, finally...Mostly icing but I'll take it...


I prefer icing on my cake! Lol!


----------



## grandview

BUFF;1580574 said:


> Thing's must be different up there eh.....:laughing: I can understand the "can't" but the "don't want to's" need to be sold on the idea.
> Heck I've got a couple commercial accounts that pay by wire transfer and I wish all my customers did that.
> 
> But no matter how you spin it or do it you're billing. payuppayup


Do you also accept Western Union?


----------



## BUFF

grandview;1580599 said:


> Do you also accept Western Union?


Nah......I'm in Pony Express country........


----------



## Snow Commandor

BUFF;1580260 said:


> Go paperless and use email.


I second that Buff! I email almost all my invoices out to my customers.


----------



## Snow Commandor

Winter Land Man;1580272 said:


> I plowed plowed and plowed.


What winter wonder land were u in? Or should I ask, what were u smoking? I need some of that stuff! Lol!


----------



## BUFF

Snow Commandor;1580800 said:


> What winter wonder land were u in? Or should I ask, what were u smoking? I need some of that stuff! Lol!


Maybe he got a new bottle of blue pills.......Thumbs Up


----------



## xgiovannix12

Snow Commandor;1580800 said:


> What winter wonder land were u in? Or should I ask, what were u smoking? I need some of that stuff! Lol!


2x this


----------



## mjlawncare

did some snow removal last nite


----------



## leigh

Salted in the am.Like summer in the pm.Took advantage and spent 3 hrs doing an ocd washing.Power wash ,salt-away application evert sq inch of truck,salter bocat etc.


----------



## GMCHD plower

MJ whats the reason for not using the sides you bought with the flatbed?


----------



## birddseedd

finally got around to billing out for the last 10 days


6300. spent a few hundred in gas. and a few hundred or more to contractors

but ill be relieved to receive some cash and get out of this hole.


----------



## birddseedd

i forgot to add a few pictures

payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## xgiovannix12

Drove to town today to take care of some things... Then Stopped for gas and saw this guy pull in with a western unimount. Any ways His blade was so rotten the holes were bigger then his pump. I bet when he pushes snow he leaves it behind. 

I was so surprised how rotten it was. Sadly I had no camera because a picture would of been priceless.


----------



## mjlawncare

GMCHD plower;1581595 said:


> MJ whats the reason for not using the sides you bought with the flatbed?


just really to keep the salt off them plus i can hold more snow this way


----------



## birddseedd

First, I fixed my power steering hose by cutting off the leaking sensor and using compression fittings.

quite the "pro" fix i think.

Second....


----------



## xgiovannix12

birddseedd;1582242 said:


> First, I fixed my power steering hose by cutting off the leaking sensor and using compression fittings.
> 
> quite the "pro" fix i think.
> 
> Second....


good job what did you hit now?


----------



## birddseedd

xgiovannix12;1582244 said:


> good job what did you hit now?


thats the confusing part.... nothing. pulled in a neighbors drive. hardly any snow to speak of. dropped it and backed up. got about 2 shovels full of snow, straight back. did not hit a thing. start driving down the street and my plow is wobbling.

shrugs. so how do i fix it? rebuild i know. but looks to be different than a western lift ram. no packing nut


----------



## xgiovannix12

They all have pack nuts. Meyers have round ones with 2 flat ends. You lost every thing so no point of rebuilding.


----------



## birddseedd

xgiovannix12;1582249 said:


> They all have pack nuts. Meyers have round ones with 2 flat ends. You lost every thing so no point of rebuilding.


these cylinders are from the 60's. they have a press in bushing. no way to get parts or anything. at least not tonight. nor do i think i would want to. so i got a new hydrolic and bolts. now to get the old stuff off.

!= fun


----------



## peteo1

birddseedd;1582374 said:


> these cylinders are from the 60's. they have a press in bushing. no way to get parts or anything. at least not tonight. nor do i think i would want to. so i got a new hydrolic and bolts. now to get the old stuff off.
> 
> != fun


The 60's?! Just when I thought I'd seen it all....


----------



## xgiovannix12

peteo1;1582794 said:


> The 60's?! Just when I thought I'd seen it all....


that cylinder is not from the 60s. I have the same cylinder.


----------



## OC&D

xgiovannix12;1582249 said:


> They all have pack nuts. Meyers have round ones with 2 flat ends. You lost every thing so no point of rebuilding.


Not all cylinders have packing nuts. I modified the Blizzard 810 I used to have and used some cylinders I acquired from a surplus hydraulic supplier and they had no packing nuts. They weren't re-buildable, but they were only $75 a cylinder. I should also mention they lasted longer than the crap that Blizzard installed originally.


----------



## randomb0b123

getting a real plow is clearly not an option.........


----------



## birddseedd

randomb0b123;1582842 said:


> getting a real plow is clearly not an option.........


I dont see how my plow is fake, but if you mean getting a newer and better condition plow. no, that is not currently an option. and frankly it would be a dumb investment untill the winters start getting better. no use in buying a plow that will take me a decade to pay off


----------



## birddseedd

xgiovannix12;1582799 said:


> that cylinder is not from the 60s. I have the same cylinder.


is only what i was told by the mechanic. shrugs. replacement was 50 and soem time moding the frame. was a little too small so had to split and weld where the cylendar goes in. i was worried it would be too tight of a fit but lasted well all day. only bad part is a hose is leaking.


----------



## grandview

birddseedd;1583289 said:


> I dont see how my plow is fake, but if you mean getting a newer and better condition plow. no, that is not currently an option. and frankly it would be a dumb investment untill the winters start getting better. no use in buying a plow that will take me a decade to pay off


Would of been cheaper to buy a new one then what your paying to fix everything.


----------



## birddseedd

grandview;1583302 said:


> Would of been cheaper to buy a new one then what your paying to fix everything.


If you were to include some kind labor for the work yes. but at the moment i do not have enough work supply to really count my labor when else i would not be doing anything.

iv only got about 1500 into the plow, and that cost spread over 3 years and some extra parts keeping around for emergencies. so cost wise its still cheaper.

that said, could i afford to simply buy something newer and better than a hobbled together mess would i prefer that route, obviously and of course.


----------



## Snow Commandor

fatheadon1;1338213 said:


> A thread for pics of work we do or have done. Here is my day at the office tomorrow maple tree on 2 or 3 houses.


Ok, what I did today may very well kill any chance that we had of getting snow this weekend. So I finally diagnosed & fixed the problem with my plow that I thought fluid related. I double & tripple checked the wires going to the three coils & they were all good. Checked the coils' function by putting 12 volts directly to the coils. They checked out. Turns out it was a weak ground connection @ the battery. The battery terminals weren't even corroded @ it wasn't loose on the battery post either. But low & behold, as soon as I would touch that negative terminal I could hear the solenoid klick. So I pulled both battery clamps off the terminals, cleaned everything and put them back. Sure enough, she works better than new! So I'm sorry guys but we may end up getting nothing to plow this weekend sinse I managed to fix my plow. Mabey I should've just left it alone & we would get twice the accumulation they're calling for!


----------



## randomb0b123

if it takes you 10 years to pay off a snow plow its very very simple, you need to find different work because snowplowing like everything else YOU attempt to do you fail horribly at. wouldnt it be nice to be able to go to the parts store buy the part you broke and change the part when it breaks instead of reattaching it or what you call "welding" or some other total hack fix. if you think about how much time you wasted trying to fix your pathetic plow vs bolting/unbolting parts from a real plow you come out on the loosing end. also the absolutely hideous combo you have of plow/truck cant help you get more business


----------



## RJ lindblom

Holy crap, I found a birddseed special plow today when I was out and about. 1 1/2" pipe from the cobbled frame to the plow. I almost stopped to take a picture of it. 

In other news, worked on the mower deck on the F930. Yesterday I welded up the chute, today changed oil in gearbox. Need to get some engine degreaser to continue the cleanup. Going to straighten the sheet metal, make sure the spindles and blades, belts etc are in order. Going to put a new coat of pretty green paint on it.

Then I will start on my next project, a 20 foot flatbed trailer.


----------



## BUFF

birddseedd;1583289 said:


> I dont see how my plow is fake, but if you mean getting a newer and better condition plow. no, that is not currently an option. and frankly it would be a dumb investment untill the winters start getting better. no use in buying a plow that will take me a decade to pay off


Since upgrading is not in the cards with the down time between storms you should be going through your current plow/truck to get the most out of what you have. By working on your equipment during down time/between storms you can be thorough and repairs won't continue to fail.



birddseedd;1583292 said:


> is only what i was told by the mechanic. shrugs. replacement was 50 and soem time moding the frame. was a little too small so had to split and weld where the cylendar goes in. i was worried it would be too tight of a fit but lasted well all day. only bad part is a hose is leaking.


We've all heard about your welding ability, so did you have the cylinder mounts welding by the mechanic or will we see another picture of your failed handy work in future post?

Don't you carry spare hoses in case you break one at 2am while out?



grandview;1583302 said:


> Would of been cheaper to buy a new one then what your paying to fix everything.


If you look at the down time and repair time you have throughout a season GV's comment is spot on. We base all of our jobs on time spent on site and operating cost.The more efficient we are the more we make, time equals money and we sell time



birddseedd;1583307 said:


> If you were to include some kind labor for the work yes. but at the moment i do not have enough work supply to really count my labor when else i would not be doing anything.
> 
> iv only got about 1500 into the plow, and that cost spread over 3 years and some extra parts keeping around for emergencies. so cost wise its still cheaper.
> 
> that said, could i afford to simply buy something newer and better than a hobbled together mess would i prefer that route, obviously and of course.


If you think you time to repair isn't costing you anything you need to really re-think this. 
Time spent in the shop when you could be out working is costing you and you'll never get ahead.
if you were to add up the time/money you've spent and the money you've lost by continually fixing your equipment you could probably of paid for a new/newer plow and a truck to hang it off of.


----------



## birddseedd

:realmad:


BUFF;1583647 said:


> Since upgrading is not in the cards with the down time between storms you should be going through your current plow/truck to get the most out of what you have. By working on your equipment during down time/between storms you can be thorough and repairs won't continue to fail.


only if that repair is something that gives you some kind of notice or symptoms. such as a leaking hose. when my cylinders retainer ring shattered (i found the pieces) there was no way at all of knowing it was going to happen.



BUFF;1583647 said:


> We've all heard about your welding ability, so did you have the cylinder mounts welding by the mechanic or will we see another picture of your failed handy work in future post?


yes you herd. noone here on this site has actualy seen my welds. and being that iv only ever had a single part that i have ever welded fail, i would say my skills are able to do the job quite well.



BUFF;1583647 said:


> Don't you carry spare hoses in case you break one at 2am while out?


how often do you find hoses go out? seems like a part that somewhat low failure rate.



BUFF;1583647 said:


> If you look at the down time and repair time you have throughout
> a season GV's comment is spot on. We base all of our jobs on time spent on site and operating cost.The more efficient we are the more we make, time equals money and we sell time


i agree. but im usually able to get it fixed and get my route completed. the downfall is quality of service moreso than price earned. which in the long run does cost time and money iself. but i do what i can with what i have and my service gets better as i make more money to invest into better equipment.



BUFF;1583647 said:


> If you think you time to repair isn't costing you anything you need to really re-think this.
> Time spent in the shop when you could be out working is costing you and you'll never get ahead.
> if you were to add up the time/money you've spent and the money you've lost by continually fixing your equipment you could probably of paid for a new/newer plow and a truck to hang it off of.


buying a 5k piece of equipment you dont have to worry about fixing is one thing, having 5k worth of spendable cash is another.


----------



## MatthewG

This thread got really stupid, Today I built a bad ass plow dolly, the old one just couldn't handle the XLS


----------



## birddseedd

i can see why. doesnt look like it but that thing almost weights half a ton. my truck would be over weight with just me the plow and mount


----------



## BUFF

birddseedd;1584147 said:


> :realmad:
> only if that repair is something that gives you some kind of notice or symptoms. such as a leaking hose. when my cylinders retainer ring shattered (i found the pieces) there was no way at all of knowing it was going to happen.
> 
> _I wasn't talking about the cylinders, it was a general statement _
> 
> yes you herd. noone here on this site has actualy seen my welds. and being that iv only ever had a single part that i have ever welded fail, i would say my skills are able to do the job quite well.
> 
> _It seems the way you're quick to defend and lack of pictures of you're welding skills leads people to believe they're lacking_
> 
> how often do you find hoses go out? seems like a part that somewhat low failure rate.
> 
> _ They are a low failure item but having spares is cheap insurance_
> 
> i agree. but im usually able to get it fixed and get my route completed. the downfall is quality of service moreso than price earned. which in the long run does cost time and money iself. but i do what i can with what i have and my service gets better as i make more money to invest into better equipment.
> 
> buying a 5k piece of equipment you dont have to worry about fixing is one thing, having 5k worth of spendable cash is another.
> _ Your last two comments contradict each other, which is it? You claim to re-invest, then you say you don't. _


----------



## xgiovannix12

I never knew a plow had brakes


----------



## kimber750

xgiovannix12;1584503 said:


> I never knew a plow had brakes


Mine does, it called curbs. :laughing:


----------



## xgiovannix12

kimber750;1584506 said:


> Mine does, it called curbs. :laughing:


haha How about man hole covers? :laughing:


----------



## Mike_PS

time to wrap this one up

thanks


----------

